# Dave Martell Knives - 1st run



## Dave Martell

OK, here's what we're going to be offering on the first round....

Steel O-1

Gyuto
240mm western 

240mm wa



Sujihiki
300mm western 

300mm wa



We will make what is ordered. If you want to get in on the first round please contact me. 

Here's some cardboard cutouts traced from drawings I made. They're pretty rough and not exact in size but close enough to give you a feel of what I'm doing. 

240mm gyuto






300mm wa sujihiki





300mm western sujihiki





I'd love to hear your thoughts on the designs.

Dave


----------



## Jim

Oh My oh my!


----------



## apicius9

Looks good to me, I like a bit of belly. 2 things: What's the blade height at the heel? The wa tang looks a bit short, but maybe I am thinking Watanabe here...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

The gyuto is 58mm, the suji is 45mm in heal height.

The wa tangs are short on the cardboard but the actual knife tangs will be a bit longer.


----------



## JohnnyChance

love the shape of the blade and handle of the western suji. too bad i already have a 300mm western suji. maybe when you start making 240 or 270mm sujis.


----------



## Darkhoek

Love the blade designs, Dave. The "kiritsuke" tip of the suji gives the knife some character. I would love to see a bit more palm belly on the western handle of the gyuto though, and maybe even a bit rounded heel for the pinch grippers out there. Adding a picture of my latest custom reshape and handle fitting as an example. Got the blanks from ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/San-Mai-Chef-Knife-Blank-Seki-City-JAPAN-VG10-Damascus-/220720015234?pt=AU_Hunting&hash=item3363f02782

Ended up like this:









DarkHOek


----------



## Darkhoek

Hmmm. That didn't work right :/ New go....










Hoek


----------



## WildBoar

I've been finding I prefer a gyuto with a flatter edge along the back half. That profile looks like there isn't much of a flat area (although it's hard to tell without a line for reference). I'll be very interested to see how the batch of 240s turns out, as I'll be looking for a 270 later in the year.

It's cool to see you getting into this, and I know with your meticulous attention to detail the knives are going to be great!


----------



## bprescot

I usually prefer a flatter profile as well, though I did find the Watanabe gyuto (which I think Dave used as a Base) quite nice to use. Wish I still had that knife around so I could compare. Actually, I think that Jay (jwpark) has it up for sale right now.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the feedback.

Regarding the blade belly on the gyuto, I can tell you that it appears far more severe in the pictures than in real life although this pattern does have more belly than some knives do. An interesting thing is that I prefer a flatter bellied knife myself yet I can feel how nice this design is when in use that it's won me over. I guess we won't know for sure until the steel is on the board though. 

With regards to the handle needing more belly and curve, that's no problem since I designed the handle slightly oversized in certain spots knowing what I'll be removing material to get to the final shape. I hate working on a thin tang knowing that I'm somewhat restricted in what I can do. That's my thought on it anyway.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave,

How long can we sit on the fence before you close the pre-production orders? Or is it closed already?

Rick


----------



## ecchef

I'm not really concerned about the profile that much. Seeing as they're made from cardboard, it should be easy to modify.


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Dave,
> 
> How long can we sit on the fence before you close the pre-production orders? Or is it closed already?
> 
> Rick



I'm not going to close the door on ordering these but since I'm having a limited number of these cut to shape (and this number hasn't been exactly determined yet) it may be more of an issue of first come - first served as I can only make what I have on hand. This is a tough one for me to answer directly.


----------



## evanjohnson

Why O-1?


----------



## deanb

Dave,

First, congratulations for getting into the knife making biz. You certainly know what a good knife should be. I hope this new venture turns out to be a great success for you.

Next, I have a few questions. I know nothing about O-1 steel. Is it stainless, carbon, semi-stainless, or what?

What HRC do you plan to harden it to?

How heavy do you plan to make these knives? Lasers? Mid-weight? Beefy?

What handle materials will be available?

Thanks in advance for your answers and I wish you great luck with this.

Dean


----------



## daagun

Dave, What handle options are you going to be offering on the 240 western? What are the reasons for O1 given all the other crazy options out there ? How many in this run ? Do i still have time to make a deposit on one in the first batch?
Thanks ,,, Dwain


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi guys, I chose O-1 because it's carbon and it's tough but also because it's the choice of a couple of super smart key people in the knifemaking world as what they would use if they were in my shoes. In my eyes it's got a lot going for it. 

The handle materials haven't yet been selected. The first 12 will get something special and unique on each one but after that they'll be done in batches. I think at some point that there will be something for everyone's taste.

On deposit taking, yeah sure, I should have room on each knife type still to get you in on the first run. I still don't know how many knives of each type will get made and I won't know this until we find out how many knives can be cut from each sheet of steel.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hardness should be Rc60-61


----------



## apicius9

O1 sounds good to me. Here is one that Butch made from O1. It now has a forced patina, not everyone's taste but you don't have to do it  Works like a charme:











Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

My Pierre-made slicer is O1, and I really like the blade so far.


----------



## Dave Martell

O-1 sharpens nicely too.


----------



## bprescot

apicius9 said:


> O1 sounds good to me. Here is one that Butch made from O1.Stefan



Dang. That's one sexy knife Butch made for you Stefan. Forced Patina aside (which probably also had something to do with living in Hawaii) anything else people should know about the steel's performance? Oh, and out of curiosity, is that handle one of your beauty's or Butch's?


----------



## so_sleepy

58mm is tall-ish for a 240mm gyuto. With that much height you would have to have some belly or do something interesting with the shape of the spine to keep a flat edge and narrow tip. I'm looking forward to see what you end up with.


----------



## so_sleepy

I like what Darkhoek did with his handle, accentuating the palm swell by reducing the bottom of the bolster and adding the curved choil.


----------



## apicius9

bprescot said:


> Dang. That's one sexy knife Butch made for you Stefan. Forced Patina aside (which probably also had something to do with living in Hawaii) anything else people should know about the steel's performance? Oh, and out of curiosity, is that handle one of your beauty's or Butch's?


 
Thanks, Ben. As Dave can tell you, my knives are rusting away out here, indeed one of the reasons I forced a patina. Well, actually Tim Carter did that for me after I liked it on one of his knives. To be honest, I have only stropped the knife so far, so I cannot say much about sharpening. But it keeps the basic sharpness well as far as I can say - it competes with my stainless clad Carter nakiri and both don't get that much overall work time... The patina does make it a little more sticky, I was wondering whether tha might be less with a natural patina. Oh, and Butch was nice enough to make the blade for me and let me stick one of my own handles on there. It's a 'second', the unstabilized thuya burl has a few small surface cracks. Good enough for me but I didn't want to sell it. 

Stefan


----------



## Crazy Cutter

I'm going to have to sit this one out till I get some $$$ together 


Jim


----------



## obtuse

I also force a patina because of spontaneous rust issues. I think O1 is a great material. Personally, I'll be holding out for a stainless model. 90% of my knives are carbon and I'd like to add high-end stainless to my collection. Dave, how thin are you going to make the gyuto?


----------



## Dave Martell

I plan to go as thin as I can. I can't give numbers at this time since my fingers are my gauges but soon enough I'll know what I feel is right. No chunky monkeys here though.


----------



## obtuse

Sounds good to me. I'm really excited about your knives. Let me know if you want to play with D2. I've got a 4" x 24" x 3/32" piece of D2 I was going to try to make a few knives out of. Then things came up and it's just sitting here wishing to become a knife.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Makes sense Dave. you will at some point thank your self for leaving a little extra wiggle room. It is easy to remove, but your not gonna be able to add any!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yes Pierre, that's exactly how I look at it. Shoot, these things could end up being toothpicks by the time I'm finished with them.


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm really excited about your knives. Let me know if you want to play with D2. I've got a 4" x 24" x 3/32" piece of D2 I was going to try to make a few knives out of. Then things came up and it's just sitting here wishing to become a knife.


 
I keep thinking that D2 might make a good slicer. The BBQ guys are always looking for something tough and toothy to cut through the bark.


----------



## Jim

DaveMartell said:


> I keep thinking that D2 might make a good slicer. The BBQ guys are always looking for something tough and toothy to cut through the bark.


 
Haha- I cut it twice and it's still to short!

I would be really happy to test that D2 slicer out.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I used CPM D2 in a 270mm sujihiki, nice to work, finished nice, bit of a chore to get a good edge, but daily use at home, I only sharpened it twice in 3 1/2 months. It holds up well.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Bear_Blade said:


> I used CPM D2 in a 270mm sujihiki, nice to work, finished nice, bit of a chore to get a good edge, but daily use at home, I only sharpened it twice in 3 1/2 months. It holds up well.


 
Pierre, do you have a picture?

Rick


----------



## PierreRodrigue

here is a quick shot, D2 is a semi stainless, and as of yet, there has been no sign of a patina. I could probably force one, but hey, It still looks ok, no?






270mm Hybrid handled suji
Full tang, stainless bolster, mosaic pins
CPM D2 at HRC 62
Cocobolo scales


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Bear_Blade said:


> here is a quick shot, D2 is a semi stainless, and as of yet, there has been no sign of a patina. I could probably force one, but hey, It still look ok, no?


 
Not just OK, but great. Nice work!


----------



## Jim

Bear_Blade said:


> here is a quick shot, D2 is a semi stainless, and as of yet, there has been no sign of a patina. I could probably force one, but hey, It still look ok, no?
> 270mm Hybrid handled suji
> Full tang, stainless bolster, mosaic pins
> CPM D2 at HRC 62
> Cocobolo scales



Wooo! Fantastic looking knife!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Quick tapers from 3/32" at the bolster, down to about 1mm 1/2 inch back from the tip, flat ground spine to edge, slight convex on the edge, near 17*, I have yet to put it to stones (as I have yet to get any lol) but with a ground edge to 2000 grit, and a light power stropped finish to 10000 grit, the missus stays a way from it.


----------



## cnochef

DaveMartell said:


> I keep thinking that D2 might make a good slicer. The BBQ guys are always looking for something tough and toothy to cut through the bark.


 
How about a special run of a 12" D2 BBQ scimitar/slicer?


----------



## mr drinky

I am in for a wa 240, and you say that you are doing something special for the first 12 handles (I am #10), so what does that mean exactly? Do we get to pick the wood? You pick it? Stefan's handle sale got me thinking about wooden bling. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> I am in for a wa 240, and you say that you are doing something special for the first 12 handles (I am #10), so what does that mean exactly? Do we get to pick the wood? You pick it? Stefan's handle sale got me thinking about wooden bling.
> 
> k.




I haven't made up my mind and it'll be a surprise anyway.


----------



## obtuse

12" D2 slicer--That would be awesome!


----------



## ecchef

cnochef said:


> How about a special run of a 12" D2 BBQ scimitar/slicer?


 
Ya know...that ain't a bad idea. I can't recall anybody doing that pattern.


----------



## ecchef

DaveMartell said:


> I haven't made up my mind and it'll be a surprise anyway.


 
Well, I almost wet my pants when I got my DT/ITK. I'll have to buy a box of 'Depends' anticipating this!


----------



## Audi's or knives

Dave, sent you a message, I'd be interested in a sujihiki if space is still available.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh let me go check my PM's


----------



## RobinW

I agree with the ones saying that flatter profile for the gyuto would be preferred...


----------



## cnochef

I (Lyle) am in for at least a sujihiki too, not sure about the gyuto. I will send you a deposit on Sunday when I come back from watching the PBA tour event in Buffalo.


----------



## Dave Martell

Great Lyle, thank you.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'd love to try out a D2 slicer. Cutting up bbq'd chicken at work is quite a task.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm going to draw up some plans for this, maybe a few options and see what people think.


----------



## Jim

While I have no illusions on my qualifications as a knife designer, for my tasks (like pull cutting a brisket) a little belly like the Hiro has is not a bad thing.
Going to a 330 or 350 is also on my wish list.


----------



## l r harner

when i get the new kiln ill be thinking about a nice long carving knife in the 15 inch blade range (jsut cause )


----------



## Dave Martell

Butch you can make a sword in that thing.


----------



## l r harner

i have an 18 inch kiln and think i need a 36 incher but we will see


----------



## Dave Martell

Update > Problems are pushing the start up back by 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cnochef

Dave Martell said:


> Update > Problems are pushing the start up back by 2-3 weeks.



That's OK, gives us time to save more money!


----------



## Dave Martell

The delays are coming from waterjet set up and also shop equipment fulfillment setbacks (AKA lost in the mail).


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Update > Problems are pushing the start up back by 2-3 weeks.


 


Dave Martell said:


> The delays are coming from waterjet set up and also shop equipment fulfillment setbacks (AKA lost in the mail).







Very sad ​


----------



## Dave Martell

Me too Jim.....me too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Since we haven't had the blanks cut out yet (due to delay) we can still accept pre-orders up until that time. Please contact me if you're interested. 

Dave


----------



## apicius9

I was just wasting time somewhere else and found the knife that Dave really should make:

http://www.nesmuk-shop.de/lshop,sho...8122-1247,nesmuk-exklusiv,edc1802010,2,2,.htm

Just call your steel a fancy name and let your daughters glue some glass pearls onto the handle and you can raise the price into areas that the lowly folk like us will admire and look up to... 

Stefan

P.S. In case anybody is interested, in a German magazine was a short piece about the gentleman who makes these knives: http://translate.google.com/transla...eele-von-messer-3074&sl=de&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8 (Google translation)


----------



## SpikeC

And they have oak cutting boards for ONLY 538 buckaroos!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

i have a bedazzler and was planning on attacking my DM knife with and then selling it on ebay for $3k.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## apicius9

Dave's got all the cool smilies... Where do we get those?


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Dave's got all the cool smilies... Where do we get those?


 

Many years ago when I was out of work sick I was stuck doing nothing but watching TV or surfing the internet. During this time I gathered up a whole slew of smilies from all over the place. Most have got lost to a hard drive crash though.


----------



## Dave Martell

Finally........I have drawings from the waterjet people. Now we're waiting on the samples!

I could not possibly be itching to get rolling on these knives anymore than I am.

Oh, anyone looking to get a knife on this run should speak up now or it may not happen. I'm only having cut what is ordered and then we're moving onto other projects/designs. 

Thanks to all of you who have helped me get the knifemaking thing off of the ground. Your orders for this first run are directly responsible for this and I'm grateful. 

Dave


----------



## unkajonet

whoooooo hooooooooooooo!


----------



## Jim

unkajonet said:


> whoooooo hooooooooooooo!




Quite right!


----------



## wenus2

Unfortunately I'm a stainless hold-out. Looking forward to seeing what comes down the pipes though


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Good luck Dave, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Audi's or knives

Any updates Dave, you plan on doing a WIP thread on these. It be nice to see your progress/comments along the way for your first venture into this arena


----------



## Dave Martell

Funny you should ask about progress because just today I got word that the prototype samples are being sent out to me tomorrow for approval. If all goes well then I give the thumbs up to cutting them all and then it's heat treat from there. 

A WIP? Hmmmm......


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got a tracking #! :happy1:


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> I've got a tracking #! :happy1:



Woohoooo.

Btw, did you make any changes from the comments you received, or are those cardboard cutouts what is coming?

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

The cutouts aren't exact to the drawings submitted but never the less I didn't make changes to the drawings. The reason is that I left extra material in key places so that I can shape things as I see fit. The belly is the only place that I may not change - unless - it doesn't work as planned.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Cool. Sounds like things are about to get rolling along, hopefully you don't have to alter the shapes to much never know though till you get them in your hands. If I may ask, were these patterned after anything in particular?


----------



## Dave Martell

Both of these were patterned after Watanabe knives.


----------



## ecchef

Sounds yummy.


----------



## Dave Martell

So I received the sample blanks for approval today. The sujihikis are spot on perfect for what I'm looking for but the gyutos need a little tweaking to get right. I'm going to take the opportunity to also flatten the belly profile a little bit at the same time I'm having the other things tweaked so we should end up with a very nice knife for the trouble.


----------



## sudsy9977

better to be picky now than to make a jacked up knife!....ryan:razz:


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> better to be picky now than to make a jacked up knife!....ryan:razz:




So true Ryan.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just spent the last couple of hours tweaking the 240mm gyuto design. I was aiming to get a flatter profile while still keeping the knife lively on the board but to also make sure it had proper knuckle clearance and be sharpening friendly too. The thing is now so perfect for what I'm trying to do that I've shocked myself! :lol2: I feel this is one of the fastest yet flattest gyutos with such great movement that I've ever seen. It's like everything that I've always wanted in a knife. :jumpy:

In the picture you can see the newly shaped blade blank laying over the original cardboard template. You can see what I've done to shape it differently than I originally drew out. Please tell me what you think of the new design.


----------



## sudsy9977

looks fast like a sleek sportscar!.....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Jim

Wooooo!!


----------



## Avishar

Charlie Sheen would approve of this knife, because it has so much win! :happy1: I'm glad to be involved in this run!


----------



## unkajonet

Come to poppa!


----------



## Dave Martell

Any negatives? Anything at all! Please speak up before I spend big bucks to get them ground out.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Looks good, like the direction you took with it, I shoulda grabbed one of those as well. Not sure if you remember but you sharpened a Takeda gyuto for me back in Jan, you remarked it was one of the nicer profiled Takeda's you've seen, this would have been a nice partner for it. Any pics of the suji or is that gonna be a suprise?


----------



## so_sleepy

Dave, the edge profile looks much better. However, now when the blade is flat on the board, the choil actually curves back (the heel is behind the bolster transition). I would increase the radius of the choil and put the heel in front of the bolster.


----------



## apicius9

2 things: I actually liked the first version better, but I am strange that way, several gyutos are too flat for my taste. Something in the middle between the two would also work for me. The other thing: you still need to grind that handle-shaped metal away, so I can stick a wa handle on it 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> Any pics of the suji or is that gonna be a suprise?




This suji is meant to be able to be both in the air and on the cutting board if you should desire.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the feedback so far guys but I need more. :help3:


----------



## Smarcus

I like the blade shapes on both the Suji and the Gyuto. If it were me I would do something with the handle shape. How many western knives have that shape? I think it's boring and too common. I really like the Nenox or Glestain handles with the end caps and slightly different shape. They just seem much more distinctive and classy. I also think the straight choil is also too common and that the Nenox/Hattori FH curve is much nicer. Maybe there is something in the middle that is different than the normal but also hasn't been done yet. 

To me, little touches like these would help differentiate your knives.

Sean


----------



## SpikeC

I agree with Sean, a slight drop to the end of the handle adds to the look, as well as adding a sense of security to the grip, I would think.
Just don't do an "Onion"!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Today I did a bit of re-shaping to the ass end of the handle, just trying to make it a bit sleeker and to match it more with the western suji handle shape. I think it made a slight difference. 












Also, note that I've drawn in the wa tang to show what that blade will look like.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## JohnnyChance

I think making the end of the handle look more like the suji was a good idea. I like that sleeker, more acute angle on the curve of the handle butt. I like the profile as well, unique shape. It threw me off at first because usually the flat part of the belly is nearly parallel to the spine. My only question would be, when standing at a working height counter with a cutting board on it, blade on edge, resting the knife at "full stop" with the heel on the board, is the handle butt angled up too much? Is it uncomfortable or kinda in the way if you are using a pinch grip? I would think its okay, and I like the way it looks, just something to double check.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> My only question would be, when standing at a working height counter with a cutting board on it, blade on edge, resting the knife at "full stop" with the heel on the board, is the handle butt angled up too much? Is it uncomfortable or kinda in the way if you are using a pinch grip? I would think its okay, and I like the way it looks, just something to double check.




This is what I was waiting to hear someone say something about. 

It looks like it has the possibility of being a problem yet no one seems to have it hit their arm/wrist or any weird feeling about it being off at all. I've had 4 different height people test with me observing every little movement critically on different height working surfaces and it all seems good. 

The one thing that could be a problem for me is does it appear to be an issue? I'm not tryng to re-invent the wheel here or to convince the masses it's the next best thing. I need a design that suits most people from a stylistic standpoint but also works great.


----------



## Dave Martell

:idea: I just had one of those moments.

I re-drew the design taking the new belly and adding it onto the old template but then adjusting the spine and handle direction to be better in check with what we'd normally see and to remove the handle pointed too far up issue. I think the result is fantastic - a complete fresh design but with classic looks. 

I'm going to send the design off tomorrow to get it drawn into a CAD program and cut again for a sample and see how this goes. I apologize for the extra time this is taking folks, I just want to get it right and not compromise.

Thanks for all your help here. 

Dave


----------



## JohnnyChance

So basically the spine is not straight from tip all the way to the handle? The handle has a bit of a "reverse alton's angle" where the handle meets the blade? I actually thought of this and that it would be interesting when I was composing my previous post. You would only need a slight angle and with a classically shaped handle you would avoid a ken onion type design. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Dave Martell

The spine still travels straight from the handle down about 1/2 blade then starts to ever so slightly make a drop (this is so slight that you need a straight edge to see it - your eye won't catch it) then it gets to drop to the tip at the normal place. This looks just like any other knife. What this slight curve allows for is to drop the heal of the handle by about 1/4" from what you see on the blanks above. 

So the new flatter belly is retained while no adverse effects are created.


----------



## so_sleepy

There is nothing wrong with a curved spine. A basic Western Kramer characteristic is the tall heel and narrow tip giving an almost triangular aspect. he curves the spine all the way from the tip to the base of the handle to keep it ergonomic.

The other way to make this adjustment is to reduce the height of the blade at the heel. I think the flat profile works best on narrow blades, that is why so many flat-is-better guys say they use a suji as their primary knife.


----------



## cnochef

Dave:

I can't wait for my suji now! 

I really like the direction you took with the gyuto too. I would really like to see an AEBL version of it on the 2nd run. If you do, count me in.


----------



## Dave Martell

I suppose a stainless run would make sense to do next.


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> :idea: I just had one of those moments.
> 
> I re-drew the design taking the new belly and adding it onto the old template but then adjusting the spine and handle direction to be better in check with what we'd normally see and to remove the handle pointed too far up issue. I think the result is fantastic - a complete fresh design but with classic looks.
> 
> I'm going to send the design off tomorrow to get it drawn into a CAD program and cut again for a sample and see how this goes. I apologize for the extra time this is taking folks, I just want to get it right and not compromise.
> 
> Thanks for all your help here.
> 
> Dave


 

No cardboard visual? I am a visual type of guy, what can I say. But it sounds cool.:smile1:


----------



## Dave Martell

The tweaked gyuto designs went off to the waterjet place today. I really feel this is going to be a good knife, it just feels right. I'll post pictures of the samples that will follow.


----------



## unkajonet

Where's the smiley face for drooooool?


----------



## sudsy9977

dave...i appreciate all the work you're doing in the early stages.....you have probably held more knives than almost anybody and i know you know what a good one feels like....you might not cut too fast ....or accurate!....but i think this one is gonna be a winner.....can't wait to see it finished!....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

New gyuto revisions are being made on Monday. :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

1 gytuo is drawn up - 1 to go...... I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## ecchef

PICTURES, MAN...PICTURES!!! :excited:


----------



## Dave Martell

I feel just like that smiley.


----------



## Dave Martell

The new revised gyuto samples are on the way to us, should be delivered on Thursday! Wooooo-doggie! :EDance2:


----------



## Dave Martell

New samples just arrived but they still need tweaking. The belly isn't quite right, it's functional but not to my standards. I'm sending back a tweaked sample for them to trace - we're getting closer! 

What do you guys think in general?


----------



## Jim

Dave, It may be just the photo, but it seems like the wa handled knife has a lower tip?


----------



## Dave Martell

Good eye Jim - the western was ground a bit by me at the tip, both belly and spine, before I shot the picture. The will be identical when they go into production.


----------



## mhlee

Dave:

Are you going to modify it, let me see if I can explain this correctly, more of flatter belly from the mid point of the blade to the heel? Right now, it seems like it has a rather small and steady angle from the tip to the heel.

Also, how is the stiffness of the tip of the knife?


----------



## Paco.McGraw

The more you change the design, the more I like it.


----------



## apicius9

Paco.McGraw said:


> The more you change the design, the more I like it.


 
Just the opposite here, but I know that I am the oddball in that case. I just love the Watanabe shape and you have moved more and more away from that. I wish you had an extra blade of the first design left...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

The good thing is that I have the first Watanabe style design plus this new one available with the waterjet people on file so we can have either cut and may just make some of each.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Dave:
> 
> Are you going to modify it, let me see if I can explain this correctly, more of flatter belly from the mid point of the blade to the heel? Right now, it seems like it has a rather small and steady angle from the tip to the heel.
> 
> Also, how is the stiffness of the tip of the knife?


 

You'll be surprised to feel how flat this profile is back at the heal - at least 4", it's very deceiving.

The tip flex will be something unknown since I haven't ground one out yet, these are still full thickness.


----------



## apicius9

Hi Dave, do you need some handle blanks? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTREMLY-CURLY-...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cf666477b#ht_500wt_922

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

WOW! :Ooooh: 

So does koa _*NEED*_ to be stabilized? :smile1:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> WOW! :Ooooh:
> 
> So does koa _*NEED*_ to be stabilized? :smile1:


 
It's hard to say. If a knife is a carbon knife and is washed and dried on a regular basis, than maybe not. But to be on a safe side, as a maker, it's better to offer it stabilized. 

For my own, I will go with unstabilized, as I like the natural color better. 

M


----------



## RRLOVER

apicius9 said:


> Hi Dave, do you need some handle blanks?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTREMLY-CURLY-...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cf666477b#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Stefan


 
I did not to see this,HELL I am about to bid on a Koa ukulele just because it's koa:helpsos:


----------



## Dave Martell

We have a WINNER folks! :dance:

The wa version will have the same exact blade shape/profile - just with a smaller tang. 

The blanks (all gyutos and sujis pre-ordered) will be ordered to be cut by tomorrow. I can't wait to get rolling. :jumpy:


----------



## Dave Martell

For you guys who have pre-ordered I have some Stefan supplied wood on hand that you may be interested in selecting from, a few pieces of stabilized koa and some premium ironwood burl blocks. If you're interested please let me know and I'll put it aside for you.


----------



## mhlee

Dave Martell said:


> For you guys who have pre-ordered I have some Stefan supplied wood on hand that you may be interested in selecting from, a few pieces of stabilized koa and some premium ironwood burl blocks. If you're interested please let me know and I'll put it aside for you.


 
Dave:

I'm definitely interested. Do you have pictures of these blocks?


----------



## so_sleepy

Dave, if the ironwood burl is as nice as the recent Hiro-rehandle, i would like to call dibs.


----------



## unkajonet

mhlee said:


> Dave:
> 
> I'm definitely interested. Do you have pictures of these blocks?


 
+1. Pics Pleeze! :biggrin:


----------



## Kyle

I just found out my friend is giving me a referral fee for generating him some business. It's more than enough to cover the deposit on a suji and now I'm seriously considering it. Gotta love it when "free" money falls in your lap! Now I just don't know if I want to go with a wa or western handle.

I'd love to see pics of those blocks as well.


----------



## Avishar

Dave Martell said:


> For you guys who have pre-ordered I have some Stefan supplied wood on hand that you may be interested in selecting from, a few pieces of stabilized koa and some premium ironwood burl blocks. If you're interested please let me know and I'll put it aside for you.


 
OOO,
I am definitely interested, I've never gotten to pick my own wood before!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'll take some pictures and get back to you guys. 

PS @ so_sleepy - it's way better ironwood burl than you may have ever seen. Yeah - that good + expensive too!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's what I've got, all from Stefan. :thumbsup:







*Note - The speckles on the whitebait piece don't run all the way through the block.







I don't know what the wood on the large (unlabeled) top block is (help Stefan) but it's got some serious 3D effect with depth like I've never seen.


----------



## dough

lookin at them like this its hard to see how nice they will turn out...
ancient NZ Kauri #2 whitebait looks like it would have a great speckled look
blask ash burl also looks like it would be nice.

do you happen to have any pictures with handles of either black ash or kauri?
i see one of your latest rehandles used the kauri that looks nice.


----------



## Dave Martell

I don't think that I've used black ash burl yet.


----------



## Jim

Black ash burl-


----------



## Audi's or knives

Which of these fit a western sujihiki? I like the black ash #3 and NZ kauri #4 so far.


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> Which of these fit a western sujihiki?



All except for the ones marked for gyutos only.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Thanks Dave. I'll pm you my order of preference for handles.


----------



## unkajonet

Hey Master Yodave (yoda + dave) can I have that unlabeled 3d piece?


----------



## Kyle

Dave,

Sorry if I'm asking a redundant question... would any of these wood choices be an extra cost option for a pre-order knife or does the price cover this handle material?


----------



## Kyle

Jim said:


> Black ash burl-



This looks pretty amazing. However, the darkness of the wood looks totally different than the blocks that Dave posted. I'm totally ignorant when it comes to woodworking. Is this simply differences in lighting, variations in the darkness between wood samples, has this handle been oiled/stained in some way? Sorry for the n00bie questions.


----------



## Dave Martell

I have a PM in to Stefan for him to identify the unmarked wood block. After this the picking can commence.


----------



## mhlee

Dave Martell said:


> I have a PM in to Stefan for him to identify the unmarked wood block. After this the picking can commence.


 
Dave:

Since that other place :angry1: deleted all your handle pictures and comments, can you put up some pictures of Kauri handles that you've done? Also, have you noticed if it's denser or lighter (weight) that the other woods that you use? 

I'm interested in getting a Kauri handle since it seems to be extremely durable (and of course, it has a great story). But, those other woods look great. That long piece really is unique!


----------



## apicius9

Hi guys, just saw this. The black ash burl comes in slightly different colors and the pieces here should be more like the color in this one when finished: http://www.skeller.info/handles/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=529&fullsize=1 , the pieces came from the same supplier IIRC. The large unlabeled piece is old-growth redwood. You can see the very dense fine lines, I always assumed these are the growth rings, and you find them in this density only in older trees. I was hoping that the redwood piece might be enough for two handles, but it could be too tight.

The kauri is really amazing. That wood looks totally boring and every piece looks the same before stabilizing. After that, they change colors, structures come out, and most of them get a beautiful 3-D effect. I just have some out for stabilizing to make some wa handles and can't wait to play more with it. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Stefan!


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Dave:
> 
> Since that other place :angry1: deleted all your handle pictures and comments, can you put up some pictures of Kauri handles that you've done? Also, have you noticed if it's denser or lighter (weight) that the other woods that you use?
> 
> I'm interested in getting a Kauri handle since it seems to be extremely durable (and of course, it has a great story). But, those other woods look great. That long piece really is unique!


 

Here's some kauri handles...


----------



## Dave Martell

dough said:


> do you happen to have any pictures with handles of either black ash or kauri?




I did do a handle in black ash burl, here it is....


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> Hey Master Yodave (yoda + dave) can I have that unlabeled 3d piece?




Maybe, just waiting to here from the person who first asked about it.


----------



## mhlee

Dave Martell said:


> Maybe, just waiting to here from the person who first asked about it.


 
Can I be the third person in line? :slaphead: And, I'll look for another piece as well.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got a whole slew of emails and PM's on the wood, I'll post what's available as soon as I hear back from the first couple of guys that need to pick. I'll get to those emails and PM's too!


----------



## Audi's or knives

Dave pm'd you back my preferences.


----------



## Dave Martell

These woods are spoken for...

Kauri 1, 2, 4

Black Ash Burl 1, 2, 3

Old growth redwood

Ironwood Burl 1, 2, 3

Koa #2


----------



## apicius9

Dang, it's all your fault. You made me look at one of my provider's website and, of course, I had to order stuff again.:helpsos: Anyway, as far as I understand the sentence that is relevant to some of you here from my provider is: *"[FONT=&quot]Yes, I do have more similar redwood." [/FONT]*So, I will wait and see what he can come up with and whether it is in the same league. However, if it passes the quality check, it still has to be stabilized, so I hope that Dave isn't too fast with the knife production  If any of you have interest in some redwood like the one pictured above, can you please send me a PM so I get a feeling for how much I should order? Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Dang, it's all your fault. You made me look at one of my provider's website and, of course, I had to order stuff again.:helpsos:


----------



## unkajonet

What are you trying to say? Stefan shares his hoard...


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> What are you trying to say? Stefan shares his hoard...




Yeah but just so that he has room to hoard more. :biggrin2:


----------



## unkajonet

vg: You do have a point...


----------



## apicius9

The really sad thing is that I could have written that book myself :slaphead:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> The really sad thing is that I could have written that book myself :slaphead:
> 
> Stefan


 

WIP? :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

I heard from the waterjet folks today, if all goes well they'll have the knives all cut by the weekend. :happy1:


----------



## Bryan G.

How many do you have on pre-order Dave? What's the chances of getting a xtra wide aoto shipped with my suji?


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> How many do you have on pre-order Dave? What's the chances of getting a xtra wide aoto shipped with my suji?




I believe that I have 18 orders. 

I sure can get you an XL aoto out with your knife, thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I heard from the waterjet folks today, if all goes well they'll have the knives all cut by the weekend. :happy1:




Correction - just heard from the wj folks and we've been moved forward in the line up - blanks should ship by tomorrow!!!! :headbang:


----------



## apicius9

Cool, looks like this is actually happening. We expect full photo documentation, of course :wink:

BTW, if anybody has not yet decided on a wood for the handle, I just got in some stabilized macadamia nut, mango and a few others that I will send out to Dave tomorrow...:rolleyes2:

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

apicius9 said:


> Cool, looks like this is actually happening. We expect full photo documentation, of course :wink:
> 
> BTW, if anybody has not yet decided on a wood for the handle, I just got in some stabilized macadamia nut, mango and a few others that I will send out to Dave tomorrow...:rolleyes2:
> 
> Stefan


 
Geez Stefan. Macadamia Nut, Mango??? I've never even seen these woods stabilized or used for knife handles. 

Will the next batch include even more exotic things like Tyrannosaurus Rex fossilized teeth, Loch Ness Monster bone, Dodo beak? :Ooooh:


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Correction - just heard from the wj folks and we've been moved forward in the line up - blanks should ship by tomorrow!!!! :headbang:




Correction #2 - just heard from the wj folks (again) and the blanks have shipped today! :jumping::happy1::EDance2::dance:


----------



## mr drinky

So Dave, in order to manage my excitement, what does this mean in terms of people actually getting their knives? I think I am #10 on the list. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> So Dave, in order to manage my excitement, what does this mean in terms of people actually getting their knives? I think I am #10 on the list.
> 
> k.




#10? You're screwed! :happy2:


Nah I hope not. Actually the process will be to next smooth out any rough spots, drill a hole or two, and get them off to heat treat. While they're out there getting their Rc on I'll be setting up things and getting the assembly line ready to attack upon their return.

How long after that? :what:


----------



## apicius9

mhlee said:


> Will the next batch include even more exotic things like Tyrannosaurus Rex fossilized teeth, Loch Ness Monster bone, Dodo beak? :Ooooh:



Good guess Michael :thumbsup: :wink: I was actually thinking about Dinosaur bone material, but you need lapidary equipment for some of that which I don't have. Well, I do have some mammoth bone I want to play with if I ever get to it. Someone also wanted me to make a handle from oosik (fossilized walrus penis) but I wasn't sure I could do it and the sizes were awkward. Will have to look into that again.... 

Stefan

P.S. Sorry Dave, don't want to plaster your thread, so I'll keep quiet for now.


----------



## Kyle

apicius9 said:


> Good guess Michael :thumbsup: :wink: I was actually thinking about Dinosaur bone material, but you need lapidary equipment for some of that which I don't have. Well, I do have some mammoth bone I want to play with if I ever get to it. Someone also wanted me to make a handle from oosik (fossilized walrus penis) but I wasn't sure I could do it and the sizes were awkward. Will have to look into that again....
> 
> Stefan
> 
> P.S. Sorry Dave, don't want to plaster your thread, so I'll keep quiet for now.



My dad's friend is a knifemaker here in town and I was at his shop and he handed me something and said, "I'm going to make a handle out of this soon." I asked him what it was and he said, "Walrus penis." Funny stuff!


----------



## unkajonet

apicius9 said:


> Good guess Michael :thumbsup: :wink: I was actually thinking about Dinosaur bone material, but you need lapidary equipment for some of that which I don't have. Well, I do have some mammoth bone I want to play with if I ever get to it. Someone also wanted me to make a handle from oosik (fossilized walrus penis) but I wasn't sure I could do it and the sizes were awkward. Will have to look into that again....



Awkwardly sized fossilized walrus penis? Oh, lord, where do I start?:rofl:


----------



## mhlee

apicius9 said:


> Good guess Michael :thumbsup: :wink: I was actually thinking about Dinosaur bone material, but you need lapidary equipment for some of that which I don't have. Well, I do have some mammoth bone I want to play with if I ever get to it. Someone also wanted me to make a handle from oosik (fossilized walrus penis) but I wasn't sure I could do it and the sizes were awkward. Will have to look into that again....
> 
> Stefan
> 
> P.S. Sorry Dave, don't want to plaster your thread, so I'll keep quiet for now.


 
I was joking about the dinosaur bone. :slaphead:


----------



## mhlee

unkajonet said:


> Awkwardly sized fossilized walrus penis? Oh, lord, where do I start?:rofl:



Wouldn't you like to tell your signifcant other to get the "penis knife"? :rofl:

Or maybe market those handles to rabbis or pediatric doctors . . .


----------



## WildBoar

Not sure about for a gyuto, but wouldn't it be a good material for a boner?


----------



## mhlee

WildBoar said:


> Not sure about for a gyuto, but wouldn't it be a good material for a boner?


 
Definitely :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## cnochef

WildBoar said:


> Not sure about for a gyuto, but wouldn't it be a good material for a boner?



It would be called a boner boner, of course.


----------



## Dave Martell

Does anybody know what this means? :biggrin2:


----------



## WildBoar

Let the games begin! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhlee

:Ooooh:

Yes!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm looking at this pile of blanks thinking that I must be out of my mind. :happy2:


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> I'm looking at this pile of blanks thinking that I must be out of my mind. :happy2:


 
Took you a while to realize that  Looks like you will be busy for a while, have fun with it!

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H

Wow, I'm surprised by how many people went western.


----------



## StephanFowler

Dave Martell said:


> Does anybody know what this means? :biggrin2:


 
your gonna need a heck of a shower once you finish grinding


your new mantra is:

"BELTS ARE CHEAP, I WILL THROW AWAY DULL BELTS"

you must repeat that mantra constantly while grinding. it helps I promise


----------



## Audi's or knives

Can I have that nice rusty one on top:lol2:


----------



## apicius9

Audi's or knives said:


> Can I have that nice rusty one on top:lol2:


 
Rusty knives are usually my domain...

Stefan


----------



## Jim

Wooo! Get busy!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Andrew H said:


> Wow, I'm surprised by how many people went western.


 
Me too. I prefer wa myself. That being said, the suji I ordered is western, haha.


----------



## Dave Martell

I will work on the blanks this weekend and send them off to heat treat on Monday (assuming that USPS is open on Monday?). I'm very excited on the heat treat part of the process because I've had a chance to work things out with the heat treaters to custom tailor the HT just for what I'm looking for. These knives will receive some extra love during the process including special pre-tempering cycles, cryo treatment, and Rc testing of each and every knife. This is good.


----------



## ecchef

:happy1: I feel the love....now...:muahaha: Get to work!


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> :happy1: I feel the love....now...:muahaha: Get to work!




You just want yours before you head off to Japan.


----------



## ecchef

The wood came today. I like it! So it's off to you as soon as the Post Office opens again. 

Well, my wife isn't coming over until October, so you have until then. :biggrin2:

By the way, how special is the heat treat? 'Hamon' special? oke1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Cool, please the wood as soon as you can, but don't rush....hahahahahaha! 

We can't get a hamon on O-1.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Thats a pile of grinding! Hey. I'll save you a seat on the short bus!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got all of the holes drilled and I also ground in the belly profiles on all of the gyutos - dialed them in just right. It took hours to do and I'm beat but it feels good to have them all ready to send out for heat treat. :woot:


----------



## Jim

:viking:


----------



## Mattias504

Hey Dave, just wondering if all of those are spoken for?

That looks like a mega-task but I'm sure it will be fun. Can't wait to see some finished products.


----------



## Kyle

Just jumped in on a western suji. Can't wait! :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Mattias504 said:


> Hey Dave, just wondering if all of those are spoken for?
> 
> That looks like a mega-task but I'm sure it will be fun. Can't wait to see some finished products.




I've got a couple of wa-sujis, a few western gyutos, and maybe 1 wa-gyuto not spoken for here.


----------



## Dave Martell

Kyle said:


> Just jumped in on a western suji. Can't wait! :happy1:




Yes you did - thanks Kyle!


----------



## apicius9

I'll wait for yhe stainkess suji...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> I'll wait for yhe stainkess suji...
> 
> Stefan


 

Good thinking! :happy2:


----------



## l r harner

when you getting these back from HT ?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Are the western handles going to have bolsters or be bolster-less?


----------



## Dave Martell

I aim to go with bolsters but I also reserve the right to change my mind if the bolsters kick my ass. :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> I aim to go with bolsters but I also reserve the right to change my mind if the bolsters kick my ass. :happy2:


 
Haha, sounds like a plan.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> I aim to go with bolsters but I also reserve the right to change my mind if the bolsters kick my ass. :happy2:


 
Are you thinking a cap-like bolster like Devin's




Or something more substantial like Pierre's


----------



## Dave Martell

Actually I'm thinking something in between, very Japanese-like what they use on their westerns.


----------



## UglyJoe

I love the cap-bolsters like the ones Devin and Carter are using now. If I every buy a western again, it will have that kind of bolster.


----------



## ecchef

UglyJoe said:


> I love the cap-bolsters like the ones Devin and Carter are using now. If I every buy a western again, it will have that kind of bolster.


 
Yeah, I'm kinda leaning that way myself. It just looks cleaner to me.


----------



## JohnnyChance

For some reason, I do not like the cap-like bolsters. I prefer the "full size" or traditional style or similar to the Pierre photo above. But that's me.


----------



## bprescot

So, uh ... any news? oke1:


----------



## Dave Martell

bprescot said:


> So, uh ... any news? oke1:



I need to make a phone call....I'll get back to you.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Hey Dave, would this work for ya? Buckeye Burl stabilized by K&G. 7 3/4" x 2" x 7/16"


----------



## Dave Martell

7/16" is a tad too thin. Actually 3/8" is almost too thin as well. At this stage I prefer blocks over scales anyway since I have more flexibilty to make the handle balanced and shaped less square-like.


----------



## JohnnyChance

They are actually 0.457"-0.465". So more like 1/32" shy of 1/2" thick. 0.937" when I stack 'em together. I got blocks too though haha...I will find something that will work!


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh wait, I was thinking 5/16" - sorry! Yeah those will work even if I prefer blocks.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just heard from my heat treater - they nailed it at Rc60 average (59-61 rated) with cryo! They will ship out today so I could have them back as early as Wed or Thurs!!!!! :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Damn now I've got to get moving on getting the shop set up but first I need to finish a whole bunch of handles. :bashhead: :happy2:


----------



## unkajonet

oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!:excited:


----------



## Jim

unkajonet said:


> oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!:excited:



YEp!


----------



## Dave Martell

I feel queasy....it's either shock or the "fight-or-flight response" kicking in. :biggrin2:


----------



## unkajonet

Neither. It's the "grind" response


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> Neither. It's the "grind" response


 
Oh good, I was getting worried.


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Damn now I've got to get moving on getting the shop set up but first I need to finish a whole bunch of handles. :bashhead: :happy2:




:thumbsup::happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah most are yours! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Dave Martell

The blanks are back from heat treat and looking good.


----------



## Andrew H

Have fun Dave.


----------



## mr drinky

Ok, I have to ask about timing again. When will we see pictures of that first blade? 

And is there an order other than the purchase order? In other words, are you going to do western handles first, wa second, sujis first??

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Ok, I have to ask about timing again. When will we see pictures of that first blade?
> 
> And is there an order other than the purchase order? In other words, are you going to do western handles first, wa second, sujis first??
> 
> k.


 

I have some work to get cleared up here first and some set up time ahead as well so I can't commit on the time frame yet but I can assure you that I'm as eager as anyone to get the ball rolling. 

My plan of attack is to (as best as possible) do them as they were ordered. There's going to be some exceptions based on specifics requested but that's the plan anyway.


----------



## tk59

mr drinky said:


> Ok, I have to ask about timing again. When will we see pictures of that first blade?
> 
> And is there an order other than the purchase order? In other words, are you going to do western handles first, wa second, sujis first??
> 
> k.


 
Yeah, I'm ready to see some steel pics! :happyyes:


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> My plan of attack is to (as best as possible) do them as they were ordered. There's going to be some exceptions based on specifics requested but that's the plan anyway.


 
Well Dave, I'm leaving on Saturday so you until Oct 22nd. After that you're gonna have to tack on some extra shipping charges! :bye:


----------



## Dave Martell

I get ya hooked up Dave....it'll be the best knife in Japan I say. LOL


----------



## Dave Martell

So I ground the first one tonight and had it just about set (very close to being done) and then I went and blew through the edge just behind the tip - damn - it cut through about 1" long and blued the edge. Stupid learning curve! :bashhead:


----------



## mattrud

keep at it Dave! Can not wait to see when these start to roll out!


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> So I ground the first one tonight and had it just about set (very close to being done) and then I went and blew through the edge just behind the tip - damn - it cut through about 1" long and blued the edge. Stupid learning curve! :bashhead:


 
Dang. Sometimes learning things sucks. But I still have faith...it's Dave.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys


----------



## SpikeC

Hmmm, sounds like you have a "second" on your hands- what cha' gonna do with it??
:idea2:


----------



## WildBoar

I'm betting a 210 is made available soon


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> So I ground the first one tonight and had it just about set (very close to being done) and then I went and blew through the edge just behind the tip - damn - it cut through about 1" long and blued the edge. Stupid learning curve! :bashhead:


 
Sell it to Oivind as a Santoku for his gf.


----------



## Dave Martell

I haven't measured it up but I'd bet that it might make for a 210mm gyuto if re-worked. I'm not sure that I'll do anything with this one right now though, I'd rather use the time to get to work and fill the orders first. If anyone is interested we can always talk though.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

It sure doesn't take much "blond" time to wreck a happy grinding session! Tossed a paring knife this week my self. a 36 grit belt isn't going to let you make a mistake!


----------



## Dave Martell

PierreRodrigue said:


> It sure doesn't take much "blond" time to wreck a happy grinding session!




Yeah that's for sure.


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got the super secret surprise upgrade for the first 12 knives all set, this is great news to finally have this in the works. 

As for production, the first knives will more than likely be the westerns (gytuos & sujis) being done in the order in which they were purchased. Do you guys want a running list shown like I did with Hiro group buys?


----------



## unkajonet

It's more fun with the list!


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> It's more fun with the list!


 

Cool....hey while you're here I need to talk with you about your handle.


----------



## unkajonet

Ahhh...just like old times!


----------



## ecchef

unkajonet said:


> Ahhh...just like old times!


 
Only *BETTER*! :EDance2:


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> We've got the super secret surprise upgrade for the first 12 knives all set, this is great news to finally have this in the works.
> 
> Do you guys want a running list shown like I did with Hiro group buys?



Yes. Very yes.

And I am lucky because my Hiro was in that first batch and my Dave Knife will also be in this batch #10. Watching them come together ensures I neglect other important duties. How do you do an F5 refresh on a Mac?

k.


----------



## dough

[video=youtube;6juKXMUsElQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6juKXMUsElQ[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance

List please! IIRC I am #8. I could be wrong though.

And I am glad the super secret special surprise is a go...whatever it is.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> And I am glad the super secret special surprise is a go...whatever it is.




It changed from the original idea but I think it'll be just as cool and it'll mean more (to me) where it's coming from.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the list....


#1 - Steve (240mm western gyuto)

#2 - Sean (240mm western gyuto)

#3 - Avishar (240mm western gyuto)

#4 - Chuck (240mm western gyuto)

#5 - JR (300mm wa suji)

#6 - Emanuel (240mm wa gyuto)

#7 - JR (240mm wa gyuto)

#8 - John L-S (300mm western suji)

#9 - Ben (240mm western gyuto)

#10 - Karring (240mm western gyuto)

#11 - Dave (300mm western suji)

#12 - Rene (240mm western gyuto)


----------



## ecchef

Shouldn't mine be a 300mm western suji?


----------



## dough

well i clearly dont count as being in the first 12 but outa curiosity how many knives do you have pre-ordered?


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Shouldn't mine be a 300mm western suji?




Yes sir, I made a goof up, correction made....thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Dave Martell

dough said:


> well i clearly dont count as being in the first 12 but outa curiosity how many knives do you have pre-ordered?


 

I'm not sure of the exact count but it's more than 20


----------



## JohnnyChance

wow, more 240 gyutos than I expected.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Yes sir, I made a goof up, correction made....thanks for bringing it to my attention.


 
Don't make me have to fly back there. vg:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Don't make me have to fly back there. vg:




Oh snap - I didn;t realize that it was then already, having fun yet?


----------



## ecchef

Hell yeah. Gotta get used to driving on the wrong side of the road though. :eek2:

Haven't broken out any of the weaponry yet...I'm going to see my kitchen for the first time tonight!!


----------



## apicius9

Cool, let us know how it goes. We want weekly updates with action photos :sumo::evilgrin::Beersausage:

Stefan

P.S. Did I mention that I love the smilies? :hula:


----------



## ecchef

Wil do, as soon as my pc arrives. Can't upload pics to the gov't computers.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update> 

No progress made....talking on the phone all day everyday instead....phone is going to get torn off of wall and thrown away.


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Update>
> 
> No progress made....talking on the phone all day everyday instead....phone is going to get torn off of wall and thrown away.


 
I guess I will skip that call today.

:running:


----------



## stereo.pete

Jim said:


> I guess I will skip that call today.
> 
> :running:



Ditto


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL guys 

BTW - I love talking to people but in the recent months it's getting to be too much....imagine 6-8 hrs almost every day lost to the phone.


----------



## El Pescador

Dave Martell said:


> LOL guys
> 
> BTW - I love talking to people but in the recent months it's getting to be too much....imagine 6-8 hrs almost every day lost to the phone.



Sounds like you need a 1-900 number! 6-8 hrs a day at $100/hr...

Pesky


----------



## Jim

I am taking up a collection of string and cans for Dave.


----------



## kalaeb

I wondered why you were responding to my PM at 2 am. Hope the phone is ringing to make you lots of money!


----------



## Dave Martell

Slow phone day today - only 4 hrs so far.


----------



## apicius9

Oh boy, I'll talk faster the next time 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

The first screwed up 240mm gyuto (that I previously blew out the tip at the edge) has been shrunk down to a 230mm and the belly recurved as a result. I sharpened it and took it for a test drive (handle-less) and I'm pretty happy with the geometry. I may go a tad thicker in the production though but I'll do some measurement and playing around before I make a final decision. Having this knife is good for me because now I have a test mule to beat on and try things out on.


----------



## Jim

Progress I like the sound of that!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

After ECG I'm diving in head first.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got some maroon burl and some more starry night micarta in from Butch if anyone's interested in reserving this for their knives.


----------



## Potato42

neat what does the maroon burl look like? I'm not sure I've seen it before. Butch makes the coolest micarta. Starry night is classic.


----------



## tk59

Okay. I have no business saying this but I feel like I need to see pics of SOMETHING to do with your first batch of customs. If you were trying to kill me, the lack of pics would be a good way to start the process. :helpsos:


----------



## JohnnyChance

tk59 said:


> Okay. I have no business saying this but I feel like I need to see pics of SOMETHING to do with your first batch of customs. If you were trying to kill me, the lack of pics would be a good way to start the process. :helpsos:


 
Im going to start taking bets one which page this thread is at when the first completed knife gets photographed and posted.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sorry guys......I keep moving forward with all my regular work but it seems like the knifemaking keeps getting pushed back. I have so much work to do it's crazy. All I can say is that I'm sorry for keeping you hanging in the breeze.


----------



## Potato42

I think you guys should start calling Dave and bugging him about the lack of pictures...:devilburn:


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL :bat:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Potato42 said:


> neat what does the maroon burl look like? I'm not sure I've seen it before. Butch makes the coolest micarta. Starry night is classic.


 
This is maroon burl:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the pic Rick!


----------



## Potato42

Nice! Thanks Rick!


----------



## Dave Martell

I got to use the first "mistake" knife the last two days and I have to say that I'm a lot more impressed with it than I thought I'd be. It's got good stability yet it's real thin and it took a slow mottled patina with zero food discoloration or odors to speak of. I can't wait to get to grinding on the first batch to which I'm only about 2 jobs away from doing. :happy1:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Good to hear.....now back to work!!


----------



## Dave Martell

For all of you that ordered knives from me and have been patiently waiting I just wanted to say thank you, that's thanks for the orders and thanks for your patience too. It's my hope, in the end, to have exceeded your expectations making the wait worthwhile. 


PS - I'm getting so close to working on these knives I can actually taste the steel dust just thinking about.


----------



## unkajonet

Well, Dave, you know what they say: Some things are sooooo worth waiting for!


----------



## El Pescador

Titties!


----------



## Dave Martell

BOING


----------



## JohnnyChance

Great, there goes another 15 minutes of Dave's time wasted away from the grinder. Thanks unkajonet.


----------



## unkajonet

Just giving him a little inspiration with a different kind of grinder, is all.


----------



## Dave Martell

#1 is officially ground!! :dance:



PS- Knife grinding sucks


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Hey!! What the heck! You know Dave, pics or someone will call BS!


----------



## rockbox

I feel the opposite about knife grinding. I can grind forever until the blade almost disappears. I have to catch myself sometimes.


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> #1 is officially ground!! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Knife grinding sucks



Yeah, 8 more and you will be grinding mine 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Rough grind still seen and even rougher (shop lit) pictures but you should be able to get the idea.


----------



## unkajonet

:hungry: knife-knife-knife-knife!

Looks great, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky

I cannot wait. Looks good, Dave.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Aahh, seen "em once, you've seen 'em all. Just another knife...  

Stefan


----------



## l r harner

cool dave see how much fun it is


----------



## Avishar

:thumbsup::ggodjob: By number 3 you should have it down to a science


----------



## Jim

Nice,glad to hear you wearing out some belts!


----------



## ecchef

Avishar said:


> :thumbsup::ggodjob: By number 3 you should have it down to a science



Yeah...and by #11 you should be able to just will the steel into shape, like the Amazing Kreskin! :razz:

Think of how much money you'll save on belts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke

That is a great shape, very user-oriented!

I'm not kidding, I think I sketched up this exact profile yesterday during a brainstorm.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Looks great Dave. I like that even bevel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys. I took my time on this one, maybe 2 hrs, and it came out pretty good. I was going for a modified flat/convex grind mix where it's damn near flat but there's actually three grinds going on but you can't see them easily. I'm looking for correct blade stiffness, correct thinness, and proper food release. 

Maybe by knife #100 I'll have it down.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I hear you. I know exactly what you are saying.

M


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's some shots in better lighting. This is about the level of finish that the blades will have. 

_*Please excuse the fingerprints near the spine on both sides._


----------



## Dave Martell

No. 2 is ground! 

No.3 will wait for the coarser belts to show up.


----------



## 99Limited

Dave Martell said:


> ... Maybe by knife #100 I'll have it down.



I'd like to go ahead and place my order for knife #100 please.


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> I'd like to go ahead and place my order for knife #100 please.



:happy2:


----------



## unkajonet

You don't need to wait that long. All the kinks will be worked out by knife #5...
knife #6, and all the others after it, will be perfect.

Isn't that right, Dave? vg:


----------



## Dave Martell

johndoughy said:


> That is a great shape, very user-oriented!
> 
> I'm not kidding, I think I sketched up this exact profile yesterday during a brainstorm.




It's good to hear that I'm not the only one thinking like this.


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> You don't need to wait that long. All the kinks will be worked out by knife #5...
> knife #6, and all the others after it, will be perfect.
> 
> Isn't that right, Dave? vg:


 

I normally like to perfect things after I do yours.....what # do you have?


----------



## unkajonet

If I said...um...number 4, would you believe me?


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW, even though it's slow going I couldn't be happier with the results I'm getting. The blades are coming out exactly as I want with regards to geometry grinds, I think this is going to work out good, I have a very good feeling here.


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> If I said...um...number 4, would you believe me?




Probably not :razz:


----------



## Avishar

I'm pretty sure he was number #2 :bladesmith: 3rd time is a charm anyway right :scared2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Well the first two came out nearly identical which isn't something I expected.....maybe #3 will be a mess?


----------



## Avishar

I was thinking you could make mine especially like this one, guaranteed for 25 years without any sharpening, and with individual serial number :shocked3: [video=youtube;Y9j7OIicCkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9j7OIicCkY&feature=player_embedded#at=29[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

25 years - Oh that's funny! 


I can maybe do the serial number part.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave -- I really like the looks of that blade profile. I doubt you will have any complaints about not enough flat area  I wasn't crazy about the profile on the samples you had at the ECG, but now that you have ground one out I think it looks like a winner!


----------



## Dave Martell

WildBoar said:


> ....it looks like a winner!




Time will tell.


----------



## Chef Niloc

How many you got done now? It's been about a week you should have 50 or so done by nowhmy: no sleep for you till all your home work is done:dazed:


----------



## Dave Martell

I received this question in an email today....



> ......the two that you ground - did they have any flex?





My reply (the reason for posting this)....



> I'm glad that you asked about flex, this is been a huge thing for me to make sure that I don't have. What I'm trying to accomplish is to make a chef's knife that doesn't twist and flex yet is still super thin but I also want good food separation as well. What I'm doing is leaving the spine with only the slightest taper, from 2mm to 1.8mm at the hump and then a drop down in thickness for the tip section. This leaves the spine for support to resist flex and still provide the thin tip for fine work. Now from the spine down is a different story altogether, here I've nearly flat ground but not, I've worked in a triple bevel grind and then blended them altogether into the slightest convex up the blade face. This allow me to go super thin but to allow for the sides of the blade to release or push away food. This will hopefully be the best of all worlds.
> 
> The profile is flat but not a dead flat, it should perform great at push cutting while rocking isn't at all out of the question. Again I'm looking to provide the best for all things people want.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's some handle material to consider. It's all Butch Harner's homemade my-carta. This stuff is tough as nails - impervious to moisture - a great choice for a pro kitchen.

The maroon will be a lot darker when finished - it looks almost pink now but that's not at all what it'll look like later. 

I'm prepping handles so please speak up if you want one of these for your knife.


----------



## Justin0505

So I gotta ask: how does one make my-carta at home?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Justin0505 said:


> So I gotta ask: how does one make my-carta at home?


 
Google "homemade micarta". 

Here's one hit:

http://www.northcoastknives.com/northcoast_knives_tutorials_hints_tips14.htm

Rick


----------



## Justin0505

Thanks for the link PT! I'd seen the basic, even-layered stuff before, but It seems like Butch gets all kinds of different swirly patterns in his. I'm guessing maybe layering different kinds of patterned fabric? Folding/twisting the different layers? Colored resin?
Anyway, didn't mean to get too far OT -just thought that it was pretty cool and couldn't quite get my head around the process.


----------



## Dave Martell

Butch cuts strips of fabric, puts them into a tub, and then pours epoxy in (I think in layers as he goes) and then presses the material into a big mess of a block. He uses recycled material when he can like in the blue jeans/starry night blocks where he uses donated blue jeans from friends and family.


----------



## l r harner

yep its a mig mash of fabrice liek paper mechay 
but i use a steel box and 12 ton press and epoxy resin not glue ")


----------



## Justin0505

Ah-hah!! I was wondering how you'd avoid dead-space/air pockets with an uneven mix, but I guess 12tons has a way of flattening things out. Whatd you use for the pressing? Hydrolic truck jack?


----------



## Dave Martell

Stand back - the super coarse ass belts just arrived and I just got word that the bolster material is being done today. Things are looking up here. Get ready fellas! :happy1:


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Stand back - the super coarse ass belts just arrived and I just got word that the bolster material is being done today. Things are looking up here. Get ready fellas! :happy1:


 
I'm ready, man, I'm ready! :devilburn:


----------



## Dave Martell

#3 is all done.....nice & thick just the way you like it Avishar. Oh and I threw in a bonus, I started the patina for ya! :rofl2:


----------



## unkajonet

That's it, Dave...get it all out of your system. The rest should be all nice and skinny by, what, knife #6? 

Seriously - it looks great! :thumbsup2::thumbsup2:


----------



## SpikeC

I dunno about that bolster.............


----------



## unkajonet

What wrong with the bolster? It stays out of the way of a freehander...


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys don't like my aluminum bolster idea? You can remove it to clean the gunk out when needed.


----------



## Avishar

Dave Martell said:


> #3 is all done.....nice & thick just the way you like it Avishar. Oh and I threw in a bonus, I started the patina for ya! :rofl2:



:happy1::happy1::happy1::happy1: :jumpy:

Almost perfect, you forgot to engrave "Big Bertha" on the side of it  You know I like it nice and thick, so I can use it for shade in the summer and insulation in the winter :sofa:

I also think you let it soak in the unicorn blood too long, I was under the impression that you would at least apply it using bubble wrap, oke1: :thumbsup2:

PS What happened to the titanium coating and the dual density edge we discussed ?


----------



## Dave Martell

The hardest part of doing this grinding stuff is the finishing part, it's driving me crazy. It's so damn hard to get what I'm looking for that I'm spending 1/3 of my grind time per knife just screwing with this alone! :doublebanghead:


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> The hardest part of doing this grinding stuff is the finishing part, it's driving me crazy. It's so damn hard to get what I'm looking for that I'm spending 1/3 of my grind time per knife just screwing with this alone! :doublebanghead:


Eye of the tiger, Rocky! :gun1:


----------



## SpikeC

I hear ya, Dave! Gives you a little insight into Carters finishing, eh?


----------



## Dave Martell

SpikeC said:


> I hear ya, Dave! Gives you a little insight into Carters finishing, eh?



Yes sir it does!


----------



## Dave Martell

Just did another 1.5 hrs messing around with the finish and I think I'm finally getting somewhere. It's a very shiny Scothbrite texture - slick as snot!


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh Mr. Avsihar, your knife grind came out real nice, I'm even impressed. LOL :lol2:


----------



## Avishar

Awesome! Can't wait to see the final product  Hopefully your frustration turned into motivation and not displaced anger towards my poor soon to be blade


----------



## bprescot

Dave Martell said:


> Oh Mr. Avsihar, your knife grind came out real nice, I'm even impressed. LOL :lol2:


 
God DAMN it Dave! Your the Forum owner, I shouldn't have to remind you of this crap! :angry1:

PICS or it didn't happen!


----------



## l r harner

yep the finsh grinding takes piles more time then hogging off the main steel


----------



## mc2442

I like the moral outrage.


----------



## Jim

mc2442 said:


> I like the moral outrage.



Hahaha...


----------



## Eamon Burke

bprescot said:


> God DAMN it Dave! Your the Forum owner, I shouldn't have to remind you of this crap! :angry1:



The vitriol confused me, even.


----------



## bprescot

Haha. Nope all in jest. I was going for Mock outrage and apparently oversold it! :lol2:


----------



## Jim

[video=youtube;TrDPy-A-V0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrDPy-A-V0g[/video]


----------



## bprescot

WOW... Yeah, all in jest, definitely not a complete flip out. I've just got a slightly off sense of humor :wink:


----------



## Andrew H

I like how Jim linked the version of that video that has 320 views instead of the one that has over 2 million :razz:


----------



## apicius9

Andrew H said:


> I like how Jim linked the version of that video that has 320 views instead of the one that has over 2 million :razz:



Nothing more relaxing than playing computer games...

Stefan


----------



## Jim

bprescot said:


> WOW... Yeah, all in jest, definitely not a complete flip out. I've just got a slightly off sense of humor :wink:



Oh sorry, I thought it would be clearer, that's me every time Dave posts in this thread and my knives are not done yet!:rolleyes2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the first three showing the finish on them now. I'll probably re-do them again after I get done with the next couple done though, I never seem to be able stop messing with things. I do think this level of finish should make for a good canvas for those cool purple and blue colors to come alive on.


----------



## jwpark

They look great Dave. 

But I think if you want to produce more knives, you gonna have to be satisfied with a certain level of finish instead of aiming for perfection on each one.

Jay


----------



## Kyle

I wanna see a suji!


----------



## apicius9

Hey, Fleetwood is a very small town, so you are practically a village blacksmith, and that means a rustic finish is just fine 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

I should embrace this way of thinking! 


Sujis coming soon Kyle!


----------



## JohnnyChance

They look nice and thin. Ok, enough chit chat. BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Avishar

jwpark said:


> They look great Dave.
> 
> But I think if you want to produce more knives, you gonna have to be satisfied with a certain level of finish instead of aiming for perfection on each one.
> 
> Jay


 

SHHHHHHHH :disturb:


----------



## Mattias504

Sweet, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

#1 has bolsters mounted! 


#2 & #3 would as well but the drill press motor doesn't want to run anymore.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here we have knife #1 with bolsters attached and partially shaped (they won't look anything like this when done) and scales cut ready for liners to be attached which is getting done right after I upload this post.

I'm pretty happy with the bolster attachment so far. I came up with a way to do hidden pins (well screws actually) to hold the bolsters on physically in addition to epoxy. This is great because the're held on just about as good as solder can do but I don't have to mess with solder. I have great confidence in this method as it's a double secure system just like I use for the wood scales as well.

Knife #2 also has it's bolsters attached and scales are already prepped and ready for this one. 

Knife #3 is on hold waiting for more bolster material.

Once I get past this hurdle with the bolster learning curve I'll be rolling through these knives pretty quickly, should be more a matter to just working than having to learn new things and buy a whole bunch of tools and stuff like what I've been doing. It should (hopefully) go a lot smoother from here on out. I know that I want to get these knives out to you guys as soon as I can. Thanks again for being so patient with me.

Dave


----------



## ecchef

Those pictures gave me a chubby.:shy:


----------



## Dave Martell

Progress report > life is sucking right now. I've lost two sets of bolster material (very expensive stuff!!!) :doublebanghead:


Knife #1 has it's scales mounted.


----------



## SpikeC

How did you loose the material?


----------



## apicius9

[video]http://youtu.be/uepFO4psgKE[/video]


Here ya go, I second that advice and I am a doctor 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

The problem I'm having is simple enough but the fix means more money going out for equipment and more time waiting. Until then I have a slow but OK way to do it which worked out OK just now in recovering a loss for knife #2. So I've backed away from the edge for now and still moving forward.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/uepFO4psgKE[/video]
> 
> 
> Here ya go, I second that advice and I am a doctor
> 
> Stefan




I may still take Bluto's advice though.


----------



## apicius9

Not sure why, but Daniel Simpson Day always reminds me a bit of Butch 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Not sure why, but Daniel Simpson Day always reminds me a bit of Butch
> 
> Stefan


 

I can see that.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sitting here thinking about everything I've had to do to get this knifemaking thing up and running is staggering to consider really. I thought that the Hiromoto group buys were a big undertaking but this just flat out dwarfs that whole thing. I'm just thankful that I didn't start this sooner than I did though, I really needed the experience of handling thousands and thousands of knives and doing all those re-handles to be able to wrap my head around the whole process. Plus, I've met some really great knifemakers in the last couple of years who have shared a great deal with me which no doubt aided in my confidence building and willingness to try. Why the reflection now? I guess because I'm moments away from having my first ever knife done and it's all sinking in, the journey and all that happy crap.


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah, yeah, yadda yadda. Now show us PICTURES...

Ok, I'm just kidding. I'm amazed at all you have done since the group buy too. Great job.

k.


----------



## dough

its been fun to watch the process.


----------



## steeley

Its been a hell of a ride watching and reading Dave's post for many years now .
All the best on your new knife's 

Lance:shots:


----------



## Dave Martell

More days of pain passing by....nothing ever goes as planned. :doublebanghead:


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> More days of pain passing by....nothing ever goes as planned. :doublebanghead:


And that is why gin and vodka were invented...


----------



## steeley

Does the gin get mixed with vodka or vice verse


----------



## WildBoar

NEVER mix gin with vodka! You mix the vodka in with the gin...


----------



## apicius9

Too bland for me, I would add a dash of bourbon.

Stefan


----------



## steeley

and a pineapple wedge and umbrella.




[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky

WildBoar said:


> NEVER mix gin with vodka! You mix the vodka in with the gin...



I mix vodka only with my mouth.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Well folks I'm at a work stand still on the knives, well kinda. I've trashed all of my bolster material I had made up and I'm waiting for the next batch to arrive. So while I wait I'll be grinding blades and prepping handles. I was hoping to put these out in sets of 3-4 at a time but it's just not going to happen for the first ones. 

Something positive happened for all of my troubles though, I discovered that I need to reduce the tang thickness to properly balance them out. I had assumed that 3/32" would work OK but I think for a full tang in 240mm in western configuration this is too much beef on the back end. Even though this will mean more work I believe it'll result in a better knife so I'm happy about that.

Sorry again for the delay.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Well this is going to ruin the surprise for the first 12 of you waiting for your knives but I feel like I owe you some explanations on what's been going on. 

One of the problems that's just hit me pretty hard is working with bolsters. If I had chosen an easier material such as stainless or nickel silver I could have opted to use the traditional peened pin method to secure the bolsters since I could use the same pin material as the bolster material and have it all blend in together but I chose to work with mokume for these first 12 knives. Mokume has a pattern so if I use a pin even of mokume it will stick out like a sore thumb. I could opt to try my hand at soldering (very traditional way of securing bolsters) but I already know the mess that would present so I wanted to avoid this if at all possible. I decided to be slick (as they say) and re-invent the mouse trap but my efforts have been met with some failure mixed with the success. I decided to make the bolsters screw together with a hidden pin. Great idea, right?

Here you see knife #1 (handle rough shaped) with things looking pretty good. 







Now you see the big kick in the nuts.... :nutskick:
Here is the opposite side where the screw got exposed while I was shaping the bolster. It appears that I mis-calculated the depth that I could drill the hole for the screw and this is the result of that mistake.












I also found out (after shaping) that the tang needs thinning to reduce weight for a better balance point. You can see the tang's thickness here in this shot as compared to the blade just in front of the bolsters.







So this knife is screwed as it sits. If I can get these bolsters off and then re-attach new ones I can salvage this knife but if not it's another one for the pile......my stash that is. :wink:

Oh and to complicate things I also had a lot of trouble with getting the bolsters squared up before mounting. This is a completely unexpected problem that I didn't see coming. For me the issue isn't of not knowing how to do it but of not having the proper equipment to make it easier on me. I have a really nice variable speed disc grinder but without a table it's not so easy to make things square in all directions and parallel from top to bottom/side to side. From not only a visual standpoint but in quality of fitment this is very critical. I lost a couple of sets of mokume bolster material pieces in the process of getting my ass kicked on this and I still don't have an answer yet in how I'm going to deal with them in the future.

Oh and to just completely screw me up my drill press motor went up in smoke in the middle of all of this happening. 

What a couple of weeks! 

So yeah I blew the surprise but at least now you have something to look forward too, some nice Delbert Ealy mokume bolsters which BTW are special made to display the pattern from the side. What you see here in the pictures isn't at all what they'll look like once polished and etched, this is raw stuff here, they should come out silver with dark copper streaks running throughout. Hopefully we'll get to see one finished soon.


----------



## apicius9

Cut the cap, you did that on purpose so you could keep that knife for yourself :tooth:

But seriously, sorry to hear about the troubles. It speaks for your ambition and your taste - but against your sanity - to start with the much more complicated bolsters first. I hope you will find a good way to do this. That will make look making 'normal' bolsters much easier later on. And in any case - handle and bolster combo looks great, can't wait to see the whole knife.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Cut the cap, you did that on purpose so you could keep that knife for yourself :tooth:




LOL I sure do love me some signature wood too. 

Hey now you know why I need another block.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh and one more thing I forgot to mention is that Del just told me that he lost (as in ruined) the next mokume billet he was making for me. Apparently this doesn't happen often to him but he didn't figure on the Martell curse to effect him way out there in MI. Now he's waiting on the raw materials so that he can start over.

In the meantime I'll be grinding blades and getting handles ready, buying a new drill press, and trying to figure out a table set up for my disc grinder.


----------



## EdipisReks

you'll get these teething pains resolved, Dave, i'm sure of it. i'm hoping to buy a block 2 knife, myself!


----------



## SpikeC

When I saw the first picture I was "ooh, nice" then when I saw the second my stomach jumped. You have my deepest and most sincere sympathy. That really sucks.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just spoke to the (hopefully soon to be) owner of knife #1 and he's asking that I try to save this for him since he loves the wood so much. We've talked about some options (his suggestions really) and I think I can pull off at least one of them so maybe we'll have a winner here after all. Stay tuned!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Damn, that sucks, but damn, that is some nice wood too! I love that mokume too, sometimes I don't care for it, but Del's looks really really nice.

Stefan sending you any more spalted wood by chance....?


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Stefan sending you any more spalted wood by chance....?




He just told me that he has some of this wood but it's not as dense - more spalted looking. This is really a premium piece of this stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell

A little Canadian birdie just whispered some tidbits of information in my ear which should greatly help with my blundering and maybe even save my back side on this knife. :thumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb

That Hawian signature is tough stuff to get, I would do whatever it took to save the wood. Besides the pin in the bolster, that looks freaking awesome Dave! Good luck, hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That hole in the bolster? Drill the other side, stick the same pinstock in it, shine both sides up, then peen a logo into them. Nobody's the wiser. :sofa:

But noooo....you had to go and tell everyone.:razz:


----------



## Audi's or knives

Dave, these are going to look great when finished. Good luck and keep plugging away, I'm sure it will get easier after the first few.


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> Dave, these are going to look great when finished. Good luck and keep plugging away, I'm sure it will get easier after the first few.




I hope that you're right on all counts.


----------



## l r harner

dave call me tomorrow and i ll see about helping you out with atht bolster bit (remember i told you that i dont do them for a resoun) i think tho that i can (if you can get the old off ) help you get the new ones on with out messing up the wood


----------



## Dave Martell

Cool - we'll talk.


----------



## apicius9

johndoughy said:


> That hole in the bolster? Drill the other side, stick the same pinstock in it, shine both sides up, then peen a logo into them. Nobody's the wiser. :sofa:
> 
> But noooo....you had to go and tell everyone.:razz:



That's a good point. You could also just drill a 1/4" whole and stick a mosaic pin through it, call it art  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Knife #2 has the same problem - screw popped through the bolster on one side.


----------



## SpikeC

A pin with a star pattern would look pretty good there...........................


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Knife #2 has the same problem - screw popped through the bolster on one side.


 
You might want to reconsider that soldering option. :doublebanghead:


----------



## obtuse

Or a few drops of liquid weld


----------



## Dave Martell

I managed to get the bolsters off of #1 without damaging the scales. Now to do this to #2.


----------



## Avishar

:happyyes: It will be perfect by lucky #3 right? third time is a charm, good things come in threes, etc. :evilgrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Avishar said:


> :happyyes: It will be perfect by lucky #3 right? third time is a charm, good things come in threes, etc. :evilgrin:


 
I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## Dave Martell

A few updates.....


1. #3 & #4 are in the works. #3 would have been done today but I found the slightest flaw in the bolster so I yanked it off and installed a new one. #4 is at the handle install stage.


2. Knives #5, 6, 7 are being skipped over due to the fact that I'm waiting on the finished handles to arrive from Stefan. This is NOT Stefan's fault for the delay, it is all my responsibility as I delayed the making of the handles for several reasons mostly due to material acquisition. 

The first one that will be done will likely be the handle for knife #6 (Emanuel's knife) as the other two are waiting on handle material to go for stabilization. 

I shouldn't promise this but if all goes well these three wa handles will have mokume end caps installed. 


3. I also have natural micarta (brown) available if anyone wants to try this for their bolster material on the western knives. I got it hoping for a lighter option but I think it's nearly as dark as black is but it may match some wood choices better. If you're interested please speak up.


----------



## unkajonet

Mokume end caps? All I can say is :bliss::EDance2::hula::happy1:, with a healthy dose of :dance:


----------



## tk59

Where's that "wetting yourself" smilie? I think unkajonet just did. Don't change your mind, Dave. You don't wanna see a grown man cry...


----------



## unkajonet

Grown men don't cry. They leak from the top.


----------



## Dave Martell

What happened is that I had Del make up the mokume for both the first westerns and the wa handles at the same time so that I could send the wa handle pieces off to Stefan ASAP. So I send them off to Stefan and start work on the westerns in the meantime and find I'm not so skilled with such things and have to put that on hold but since Stefan already has the mokume pieces why not use them? I sure do hate to see grown men leak from the top too.


----------



## tk59

Do they ask their mamas to carry them?


----------



## unkajonet

tk59 said:


> Do they ask their mamas to carry them?


 
If they look like Rachel Ray, they do


----------



## tk59

You are a sick, sick man, unkajo


----------



## unkajonet

must be the company I keep


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> 2. Knives #5, 6, 7 are being skipped over due to the fact that I'm waiting on the finished handles to arrive from Stefan. This is NOT Stefan's fault for the delay, it is all my responsibility as I delayed the making of the handles for several reasons mostly due to material acquisition.
> 
> 3. I also have natural micarta (brown) available if anyone wants to try this for their bolster material on the western knives. I got it hoping for a lighter option but I think it's nearly as dark as black is but it may match some wood choices better. If you're interested please speak up.



Man, now I know what you meant by #10 coming quicker than I thought. Also, if you feel the dark brown bolster would look better with the redwood going on my handle, then feel free to use it.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Man, now I know what you meant by #10 coming quicker than I thought. Also, if you feel the dark brown bolster would look better with the redwood going on my handle, then feel free to use it.
> 
> k.




Yup that's exactly what I was thinking about when I mentioned you're coming up quick. I'll make a note about the brown bolster on your paperwork, I'll see what I think.


----------



## apicius9

Already cut the pieces for #6 and hope to glue it all together this weekend. Now I only hope that I don't kill too many mokume pieces  The wood for #s 5 & 7 will go to K&G on Thursday. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Already cut the pieces for #6 and hope to glue it all together this weekend. Now I only hope that I don't kill too many mokume pieces  The wood for #s 5 & 7 will go to K&G on Thursday.
> 
> Stefan




Cool! 

And just to be clear that's kauri for #6, right? 

Oh and just to be clear (again) there's no way that you're going to screw up any mokume! :bat:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Does this mean #8 is next? Geez I thought I had more time before I was up! I guess you need me to pick some handle material, ehh?


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Cool!
> 
> And just to be clear that's kauri for #6, right?
> 
> Oh and just to be clear (again) there's no way that you're going to screw up any mokume! :bat:



Yep, the darker kauri, right? I think I also have whitebait, but for that handle the dark one would look nicer IMHO. 

We'll see, I remember your hidden pin in the mokume bolster :tooth:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Does this mean #8 is next? Geez I thought I had more time before I was up! I guess you need me to pick some handle material, ehh?




Oh yeah crap - we need to talk!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Yep, the darker kauri, right? I think I also have whitebait, but for that handle the dark one would look nicer IMHO.
> 
> We'll see, I remember your hidden pin in the mokume bolster :tooth:
> 
> Stefan


 


Yup go for the darker and if possible pick one that has shade variations throughout.


----------



## obtuse

What handle materials will you use for knives above the first twelve?


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> What handle materials will you use for knives above the first twelve?




That's a BIG question for me to answer, it's been on my mind since day1, and I still don't have it figured out yet. I may offer a choice between a few types versus picking just one but I for sure want to limit and standardize as much as possible. I'm partial to ironwood burl, amboyna burl, and quilted maple.


----------



## Kyle

Dave Martell said:


> That's a BIG question for me to answer, it's been on my mind since day1, and I still don't have it figured out yet. I may offer a choice between a few types versus picking just one but I for sure want to limit and standardize as much as possible. I'm partial to ironwood burl, amboyna burl, and quilted maple.


 
A while back you had some pieces of wood available that you offered up for the western knifes. I believe I called dibs on a piece of koa, does that still apply? Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Kyle said:


> A while back you had some pieces of wood available that you offered up for the western knifes. I believe I called dibs on a piece of koa, does that still apply? Thanks!


 


Hi Kyle, I have you down for what was labeled as Koa#2


----------



## Kyle

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Kyle, I have you down for what was labeled as Koa#2


 
OK cool, just wanted to make sure!


----------



## obtuse

Dave Martell said:


> That's a BIG question for me to answer, it's been on my mind since day1, and I still don't have it figured out yet. I may offer a choice between a few types versus picking just one but I for sure want to limit and standardize as much as possible. I'm partial to ironwood burl, amboyna burl, and quilted maple.


 
awesome! I'd be happy with any one of those woods. can't wait  I wonder what # I am.


----------



## jm2hill

Dave your knives look great! if you can perfect the whole process by the middle of september that would be perfect. Thats bonus time at work and I know what I want it to go too!


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> I'm partial to ironwood burl, amboyna burl, and quilted maple.


 
Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Dave Martell

I measured the edge thickness of the #3 knife just before boxing, it went at 0.006" 

By comparison I measured a Shigefusa 240mm gyuto and it measured at 0.011" 

Guess I'm doing OK


----------



## SpikeC

Sounds good! Don't want it too thin, though! (I guess) Mine are about .008, and the Haslinger is also .008, just as reference points.


----------



## obtuse

Dave Martell said:


> I measured the edge thickness of the #3 knife just before boxing, it went at 0.006"
> 
> By comparison I measured a Shigefusa 240mm gyuto and it measured at 0.011"
> 
> Guess I'm doing OK



Whoa that's thin... may just be the sharpest out of the box edge ever.


----------



## Dave Martell

I ground one practice knife down to 0.002" but that struck me as too thin.


----------



## obtuse

Dave Martell said:


> I ground one practice knife down to 0.002" but that struck me as too thin.


just a little ... :jumpy: how's the O1 holding up to the extreme thinness?


----------



## Dave Martell

Will anybody (first 12) mind if their number changes? I'm asking because I'm thinking that it might not make much sense to do the next knife and label it as #9 when it's actually #5, know what I mean? What do you guys think?


----------



## bprescot

Well, I think I am number nine... I don't mind provided 5-8 don't. Though now that I think about it, Naughty Number Nine kicks Number Five's @ss. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

You are #9 Ben and your knife is ground and scales are prepped.


----------



## mr drinky

I am number 10 and I don't care what number is on it. Though ten is a nice looking number 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> I am number 10 and I don't care what number is on it. Though ten is a nice looking number
> 
> k.


 

You might stay the same.....well maybe.


----------



## unkajonet

As long as it has "Martell" on the blade, any number is cool.


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> As long as it has "Martell" on the blade, any number is cool.




You're too cool yourself Emanuel - thanks.


----------



## ecchef

I'm at the tail end anyway, so it porbably won't affect me. 
If you gotta change it...that's ok.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm not sure if you'll be affected or not Dave, it would be nice to thin that I can get that far into it that quickly though.


----------



## bprescot

Dave Martell said:


> You are #9 Ben and your knife is ground and scales are prepped.


 
WooHoo!!! :bliss:

Wait. No no. Can't get excited. Causes days to pass too slowly...


----------



## Dave Martell

bprescot said:


> WooHoo!!! :bliss:
> 
> Wait. No no. Can't get excited. Causes days to pass too slowly...


 

Hey your knife got some extra special lovin' too.....tapered tang baby! Oh yeah she's gonna balance nicely me thinks.


----------



## obtuse

I bet that tapered tang is going to look sweet as well.


----------



## ecchef

Yeah baby!....just like Downtown!! :happymug:

You're outta control, Martell. :bladesmith:


----------



## Dave Martell

I love the look of tapered tangs and in this case it should add function as well by taking weight out of the handle area which is important on a thin knife that has ironwood scales. If it works out I'll continue to do this with the rest.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> I am number 10 and I don't care what number is on it. Though ten is a nice looking number
> 
> k.


 


Dave Martell said:


> You might stay the same.....well maybe.




I just started prepping your scales tonight.


----------



## mr drinky

Sweet!


----------



## Josh

Any chance you can tell me what # I am in?


----------



## Dave Martell

Josh said:


> Any chance you can tell me what # I am in?




Is your middle name Josh and are you in Canada? If so then you're #21


----------



## Josh

Thats me... wow I Was later than I thought!! 21 was a good year for me though...


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm getting much faster at many of the processes involved so it shouldn't be all that long until I hit #21.


----------



## Dave Martell

bprescot said:


> WooHoo!!! :bliss:
> 
> Wait. No no. Can't get excited. Causes days to pass too slowly...


 

Hey Ben, I'm holding your knife aside while I'm waiting for some smaller diameter pinstock to arrive this week. Just don't want you checking your email every 10 min waiting on me.


----------



## bprescot

What? Like I would compulsively check a thread or email all hours of the day and night looking for updates? I mean, it's been a whole 15 minutes since you posted this before I responded!


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Kyle

Sorry if I'm coming off as impatient (I'm just excited, honest!), but any idea when you'll have the first suji complete?


----------



## Dave Martell

Hey I get it and understand. 

The first suji is #8 knife that will be started once I receive the handle material from the customer.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Hey Dave,

Hate to distract you from getting everyone's knives done but could you tell me what number knife I have. It'll be like the countdown to Xmas :biggrin:

Excellent work so far


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Hate to distract you from getting everyone's knives done but could you tell me what number knife I have. It'll be like the countdown to Xmas :biggrin:
> 
> Excellent work so far


 

I believe that you're #15


----------



## Audi's or knives

Thanks Dave. Now get cracking so I can put that bad boy to use.


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> Thanks Dave. Now get cracking so I can put that bad boy to use.




Will do!


----------



## mhlee

Dave:

Do you have an update on how the knives are coming along?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Dave:
> 
> Do you have an update on how the knives are coming along?
> 
> Thanks.


 

I'm working on the next couple in stages, I'm also waiting for bandsaw blades too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Next to be seen should be a suji for Mr. J Chance


----------



## mhlee

That's awesome Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

I lied about a suji being up next, looks like Karring's gyuto just took the lead.


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> I lied about a suji being up next, looks like Karring's gyuto just took the lead.



Oh boy. Nothing is better than stuffing yourself with lamb and wine and coming back to read this.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just mounted up your scales so I can shape them this weekend - won't be long now.


----------



## Eamon Burke

How long is it taking you to grind these, Dave? Not cutting a profile, but actually thinning and placing bevels.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm not sure exactly. I've been doing them a couple (or a few) at a time in stages and doing all sorts of other stuff at the same time.


----------



## Dave Martell

Lost a suji to the overgrind. :sad0:

If it wasn't for pushing the thinness that we're looking for I could make knives all day long. It's the search for the wow factor that causes us to push and make the mistakes.


----------



## apicius9

Maybe it's still good for a salmon slicer 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

I may snap it in half ......just because.


----------



## Kyle

Dave Martell said:


> Lost a suji to the overgrind. :sad0:
> 
> If it wasn't for pushing the thinness that we're looking for I could make knives all day long. It's the search for the wow factor that causes us to push and make the mistakes.


 
That's a bummer, but at least you're learning!

If it's any help by the time you get to my suji I'm not looking for razor thinness. I sold my Konosuke suji because it was too thin and flexible for my needs.


----------



## ecchef

+1 on that. 
I never liked anorexic women either.


----------



## ecchef

apicius9 said:


> Maybe it's still good for a salmon slicer
> 
> Stefan


 
Spray paint it black & mark it "Moritaka".


----------



## Dave Martell

Just for the record I'm also with you guys on that but it's the edge thinness that's the ballbuster. I'm trying my best to find the balance between having an thin edge and a spine that's been thinned just enough so that it doesn't go all wonky in work.


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Spray paint it black & mark it "Moritaka".




:rofl2::biggrin::tooth::happy2::spitcoffee::happy3::jumping3::lmao:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ehh, just make it the first Martell petty.


----------



## Chef Niloc

You could just sell them as DM 2nd's?? Works for MC


----------



## Dave Martell

Maybe a 240mm suji?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sorry to hear that Dave. You either spend hours sweating and thinking, and happy for a week, or 30 minutes working happy and carefree, followed by a week of swearing.

It is amazing how thin some guys(notably Del) can go without screwing it up.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update - got a suji and gyuto ground out this weekend. Now to add some wood and move onto the next ones.


----------



## jm2hill

Two questions Dave:

1) What number are you at? and why aren't you at 23 yet!

2) Are the sujis and gyutos getting different number system?


----------



## Dave Martell

jm2hill said:


> Two questions Dave:
> 
> 1) What number are you at? and why aren't you at 23 yet!
> 
> 2) Are the sujis and gyutos getting different number system?




1. I'm working on 6, 7, 8, 9, & 11 

23 is getting closer! 


2. No same numbers - just to 12 and then that's that.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave it's " the kitchen" got to make it a bakers dozen!:thumbsup::cheffry:


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> Dave it's " the kitchen" got to make it a bakers dozen!:thumbsup::cheffry:




You know I will.


----------



## TDj

Dave Martell said:


> Maybe a 240mm suji?


 240 suji ... i could live with that.


----------



## Dave Martell

TDj said:


> 240 suji ... i could live with that.




We should talk. :groucho:


----------



## Delbert Ealy

johndoughy said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave. You either spend hours sweating and thinking, and happy for a week, or 30 minutes working happy and carefree, followed by a week of swearing.
> 
> It is amazing how thin some guys(notably Del) can go without screwing it up.


 :viking: Del has been doing this for quite awhile, the downside of that is that you really can go to thin(which Dave told me wasn't possible-sheesh) Del has also screwed up more knives than Dave will make this year and maybe even next year. 
Del


----------



## Dave Martell

Update > I'm in the middle of many knives so when I start getting them out many will flow. I'm up to working on Colin's (#13).


----------



## Chef Niloc

:hungry3:Now that's what I'm talking about:EDance2::happy2:
By now you must have the grinding down so good it will be your best knife to date


----------



## apicius9

I'll just let you guys take the arrows, and I'll take the land once he has perfected it 

Stefan


----------



## Bryan G.

Have you finished a Suji yet Dave? If so do you have pics up? Just curious, so many pages on this thread. Thanks. Keep up the good work.

Best Regards

Bryan


----------



## goodchef1

Dave Martell said:


> Update > I'm in the middle of many knives so when I start getting them out many will flow. I'm up to working on Colin's (#13).


 
#13? hmmm... I'm not overly superstitious but when it comes to sharp or dangerous objects, I stray from that number


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> Have you finished a Suji yet Dave? If so do you have pics up? Just curious, so many pages on this thread. Thanks. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Bryan




Hi Bryan,
Good to see you, it's been awhile, I hope everything settled down for you.

Here's the post with the first suji pics.....
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Knives-A-Gallery&p=38667&viewfull=1#post38667

Dave


----------



## Kyle

So when do we get to see something with a wa handle?


----------



## Dave Martell

Kyle said:


> So when do we get to see something with a wa handle?



Actually that won't be too much longer, maybe a couple of weeks tops.


----------



## unkajonet

Dave...I swear on my life that I didn't ask Kyle to ask you that question... :angel2:


----------



## Keith Neal

Did someone say he did not want number 13? If so, call me, Dave!

Keith


----------



## Bryan G.

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Bryan,
> Good to see you, it's been awhile, I hope everything settled down for you.
> 
> Here's the post with the first suji pics.....
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Knives-A-Gallery&p=38667&viewfull=1#post38667
> 
> Dave



Yes life is back on track. Wow, that looks great Dave. Can't wait to get a hold of mine. Profile looks nice, love the tip. I will do my best to check in more often once again.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

unkajonet said:


> Dave...I swear on my life that I didn't ask Kyle to ask you that question... :angel2:




LOL 

Oh and it's your knife that I'm talking about here, Stefan's almost finished with the handle. :EDance2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Bryan G. said:


> Yes life is back on track.




That's great to hear Bryan.


----------



## unkajonet

Dave Martell said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh and it's your knife that I'm talking about here, Stefan's almost finished with the handle. :EDance2:


 
Thought so...

Am I the only one who got a wa-handle on the first run?


----------



## tk59

unka: I was wondering how long it would take you to post on this thread again, lol.


----------



## unkajonet

I am patient. It's a Martell first run, after all.


----------



## Dave Martell

Can you say....."Mokume end cap"?


----------



## unkajonet

Ohhh yeah.........!


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> Can you say....."Mokume end cap"?


 

Your F-ing with me right Dave??? I want them bolsters then !!:hungry::knife::knight:


----------



## Chef Niloc

Keith Neal said:


> Did someone say he did not want number 13? If so, call me, Dave!
> 
> Keith


 No "goodchef1" sad he would not want a #13 knife. Lucky for the two of us ( me & goodchef1, not you:O)#13 is for me:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Can you say....."Mokume end cap"?


 


Chef Niloc said:


> Your F-ing with me right Dave??? I want them bolsters then !!:hungry::knife::knight:




Put down the swords and knives man! 

What happened is that Stefan was sent pieces made for those types of handles before I ever started the bolster nightmare. I knew that he'd have less trouble and likely success so I asked him to proceed so that at least some of the mokume I bought could be used for something. 

The problem for western bolsters + mokume + Dave basically comes down to $$ and a learning curve not matching up well. I'll likely go through more of that stuff than the 1/2 the knives are worth. It sucks but there ya go.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Colin, Dave knife #1313 will be yours and will include mokume bolsters. :razz:


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> Put down the swords and knives man!
> 
> What happened is that Stefan was sent pieces made for those types of handles before I ever started the bolster nightmare. I knew that he'd have less trouble and likely success so I asked him to proceed so that at least some of the mokume I bought could be used for something.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for western bolsters + mokume + Dave basically comes down to $$ and a learning curve not matching up well. I'll likely go through more of that stuff than the 1/2 the knives are worth. It sucks but there ya go.




Just screwing with you Dave, Hope you know that


----------



## ecchef

Chef Niloc said:


> Your F-ing with me right Dave??? I want them bolsters then !!:hungry::knife::knight:


 
I've been down that road with him too Colin. 
Kryptonite : Superman = Mokume : Dave :surrendar:


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> Just screwing with you Dave, Hope you know that




Oh yeah I know you're messing with me but I'm pissed with myself for not being able to do something I wanted to do for you guys.


----------



## jm2hill

So Dave.

I may have gone crazy and ordered another knife because one of the knife makers I really wanted a knife from had a prebuy and I thought I would jump in.

But now that means I need to figure out wood for handles eventually. 

Was wondering what the handle selection would be like at 23? I know you said you would be doing them in batches by that point, so was just wondering if you had any clue?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

jm2hill said:


> So Dave.
> 
> I may have gone crazy and ordered another knife because one of the knife makers I really wanted a knife from had a prebuy and I thought I would jump in.
> 
> But now that means I need to figure out wood for handles eventually.
> 
> Was wondering what the handle selection would be like at 23? I know you said you would be doing them in batches by that point, so was just wondering if you had any clue?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I would love to eventually get to the point of doing them in batches of similar handle materials that I pick but I think I'll take back what I said before and give you guys the pick of handle material on pre-bought knives. Seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## Dave Martell

Looks like Brian D & Rene H are up next. Handles are mounted on both of these already so it won't be too much longer. 

I've also got a lot of others in the works but I'm skipping all around in the order because several people haven't decided on woods to be used yet.


----------



## jm2hill

I know my times not too close but I realized in addition to yours and Del's I think I'll need to choose for the Hiromoto group buy ( although I think my friend for that one will like a girly as possible wood)?

What selection of woods do we get to choose from I remember a thread about woods you will work with but not on a selection or anything? What's the process? 

So many fun decisions to make!


----------



## Dave Martell

Stefan should be sending over a boat load of wood soon. When I get that I'll post pictures and let you guys have at it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Rene, you're gyuto (#12) is all done. When it stops raining here I'll get outside and shoot some pictures.


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Stefan should be sending over a boat load of wood soon. When I get that I'll post pictures and let you guys have at it.


 
Not getting my act together here and spending time on writing job applications... I have some spalted ash burl, signature with color but few black lines, some nice spalted mango, a bit of spalted koa and a bit more. Oh, and a bit of the raindrop Honduran rosewood, but I still have to cut that... But it will go out to Dave this week.


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Not getting my act together here and spending time on writing job applications... I have some spalted ash burl, signature with color but few black lines, some nice spalted mango, a bit of spalted koa and a bit more. Oh, and a bit of the raindrop Honduran rosewood, but I still have to cut that... But it will go out to Dave this week.



I likes whats I'm hearing. :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

Brian D's (#17) gyuto is also finished, just need to take some pics is all.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

Up next will be.....

Dan N - suji

Kyle P - suji

Colin - gyuto

Should go in this order but you never know.


----------



## Audi's or knives

Sweet. Can't wait


----------



## unkajonet

More pics please!


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

I lost 4 or 5 days now being sick as a dog. I'm feeling a little better tonight so maybe I can get back in the groove tomorrow.


----------



## unkajonet

Bourbon cures all ills...or is it bourbon makes you feel no pain?

Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Audi's or knives

I'm in no hurry, take your time and recover. Hope you feel better.

Dan


----------



## Dave Martell

Audi's or knives said:


> I'm in no hurry, take your time and recover. Hope you feel better.
> 
> Dan


 

Thanks Dan but your knife is almost done.


----------



## obtuse

I've been sick This last week too  hope you feel better


----------



## Dave Martell

You too - being sick sucks


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> You too - being sick sucks


 
Me 3, just getting over it


----------



## Dave Martell

Damn


----------



## Dave Martell

Update> 

Since I'm still waiting on wood for some of the knives I'm starting work on some of the new orders placed. 

Aaron S, your woodworking is starting today.


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Update>
> 
> Since I'm still waiting on wood for some of the knives I'm starting work on some of the new orders placed.
> 
> Aaron S, your woodworking is starting today.


 

If the wood you are waiting on is the box from me, that is finally in the mail. Here are a few snapshots:










I sanded the ones in te bottom row a bit to show them off. the are 3x redwood burl, koa with sapwood, buckeye burl (greenish and with voids, will leave it to Dave how he likes working with it, it may need to have a few voids filled before the final sanding), Hawaiian spalted signature (one block seems to have a crack of undetermined depth, Dave will ave to check it out when he cuts it into scales), Hawaiian spalted mango (my favorite), black ash burl. The ones above that are additional blocks of the same woods, just not sanded, yet. 


Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I don't see pictures.

k.


----------



## unkajonet

Now that's just teasing, Stefan...there are no pics!


----------



## apicius9

Damn, you guys are fast, I was still editing... Refresh, they should be there now.


----------



## Dave Martell

I dig the koa with the sapwood - nice. Thanks for the heads up Stefan, I can't wait to get this box in.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

Colin - Knife 100% ground but on hold for new wood.

Aaron - Tang ground & woodworking complete

Sean - Tang Ground & woodworking complete


----------



## obtuse

Cool to see updates  looks like you're getting a lot done


----------



## ecchef

? :sad0:


----------



## Chef Niloc

I guess #13 is bad luck, for Dave anyway (;


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> I guess #13 is bad luck, for Dave anyway (;




Yeah


----------



## Dave Martell

Sean - Knife ground 100%, mounting scales tonight.


----------



## ecchef

? :sad0::sad0::sad0:


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Sean - Knife ground 100%, mounting scales tonight.




Scale mounting update retracted :bashhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> ? :sad0::sad0::sad0:


 

Where's that block of pheasant wood?


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> Scale mounting update retracted :bashhead:


 
I know how you feel! Good luck on the next one


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Where's that block of pheasant wood?


 
In my basement. 6500 miles away. 

We're going with the original block for #11, & Butch's micarta for the Glestain from Hell, no? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> In my basement. 6500 miles away.
> 
> We're going with the original block for #11, & Butch's micarta for the Glestain from Hell, no? :scratchhead:



Oh I must have missed the decision to go with the original block, sorry about that. Hey maybe I can find something cool to go with it up front. 

Yup, I got ya down for maroon Butchcarta for the Glestain from hell.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> ...Hey maybe I can find something cool to go with it up front.



:muahaha:


----------



## Dave Martell

Aaron, your scales are mounted.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

Aaron your knife is done. I just need to take some pictures tomorrow, let's hope for good weather.


----------



## obtuse

Awesome! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dave Martell

And I can't wait to show you it.


----------



## Bryan G.

We're talking about knives, right? Just making sure I logged in the right forum, that's all


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL - it does sound pretty bad when re-reading the last couple of posts.


----------



## Bryan G.

The smiley faces at the end of both your posts make it creepy, haha
Stop teasing Dave, just show it to us ... the knife of course


----------



## Dave Martell

*HERE* it is Bryan


----------



## tk59

How was working ringed gidgee? I was expecting to see a little more "shimmer" based on the burlsource pics.


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> How was working ringed gidgee? I was expecting to see a little more "shimmer" based on the burlsource pics.


 
It didn't present any problems and was pretty straight forward except that it got lighter during buffing. It went from a pretty dark brown to a much lighter reddish brown. That's really unusual since most woods go darker when buffed. I was happy with this though, it made for a nicer look. Regarding the figuring/character/movement - there's a lot going on that the camera never got near capturing. I'm sure that Aaron's going to be dazzled by the wood in person.


----------



## Dave Martell

I should also note that it's pretty oily wood and maybe that's why it doesn't shine to the max?


----------



## Bryan G.

That's my favorite Martell so far Dave. Man that handle/bolster combo is making me re-think my choices now. Just amazing. Super clean looking from handle to blade. Thanks for sharing

Regards
Bryan


----------



## Dave Martell

I've just finished up Sean's suji. I hope to have pictures posted tomorrow.


----------



## tk59

So where is #6? I NEED to check out this knife in LA next weekend!


----------



## unkajonet

Sigh! 
Dave, although this time I actually do know the person who posted the question, IN NO WAY did I ask him to say that!


----------



## Dave Martell

Ahhh that Tinh!


----------



## chuck239

tk59 said:


> So where is #6? I NEED to check out this knife in LA next weekend!




Number 4 is already in LA. In fact, if you are going to Jon's store its only a few blocks away. I could leave it with Jon if you wanted to check it out and #6 is not ready yet. Let me know.

-Chuck


----------



## chuck239

tk59 said:


> So where is #6? I NEED to check out this knife in LA next weekend!




Number 4 is already in LA. In fact, if you are going to Jon's store its only a few blocks away. I could leave it with Jon if you wanted to check it out and #6 is not ready yet. Let me know.

-Chuck


----------



## tk59

chuck239 said:


> Number 4 is already in LA. In fact, if you are going to Jon's store its only a few blocks away. I could leave it with Jon if you wanted to check it out and #6 is not ready yet. Let me know.
> 
> -Chuck


 That would be awesome, Chuck.


----------



## chuck239

Shoot me a PT and let me know when you're going to be here. I'll try to get in touch with Jon and make sure he's ok with it. I may have some other knives you want to look at. Let me know.

-Chuck


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh snap, don't be too hard on me Tinh, that was an early one!


----------



## Dave Martell

Sad day today at Martell Knifeworks.......lost a knife to the grinder Gods. :sad0:


----------



## Eamon Burke

awwww What happened?

The grinder ate it?

Wait! It's not the dreaded *OH* *GEE* is it?


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm too embarassed to say what the problem was but really way too embarrassed to say what happened that really stuck the fork in it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

You forgot to turn the grinder off when reaching for your 4th whiskey sour.

You closed your eyes to sing along with the Jonas Brothers and ground off the edge.

You overheated it because you were stoned and using it to cut a pizza on a stone in the oven, then got so distracted by the pizza that you left the knife in the oven, which you also left on and it blew the temper.

You were stress-testing the handle fitment and snapped the blade in half.

You had a perfectly rounded spine going, and then realized the knife was upside down.


----------



## Jim

Loose operating screw in front of the grinder? 




Sorry to here that Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

johndoughy said:


> You were stress-testing the handle fitment and snapped the blade in half.



This was your closest guess. 




Jim said:


> Loose operating screw in front of the grinder?



Bingo! :slaphead:


----------



## unkajonet

While you were at the grinder, you heard there was a Rachel Ray marathon about to come on, and you immediately started doing this :hula:
with the knife still in your hands


----------



## Kyle

Dave Martell said:


> Sad day today at Martell Knifeworks.......lost a knife to the grinder Gods. :sad0:



Was it a western suji with a koa/fiddleback maple handle? :sad0:












No worries if it is, I'm just curious.


----------



## Dave Martell

Kyle said:


> Was it a western suji with a koa/fiddleback maple handle? :sad0:




Sadly......yes it was.  

Knife lost only though...but....the big problem that came from this is that I have no suji blanks left (at the moment) to replace it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Aw that sucks Dave. Shyte happens.


----------



## Jim

Sounds like it will end up a petty!


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> Sounds like it will end up a petty!




That's a possibility.

BTW, nice avatar!


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> That's a possibility.
> 
> BTW, nice avatar!



Its inspired, don't you think?:jumpy:


----------



## ecchef

Jim...you confuse me. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jim

ecchef said:


> Jim...you confuse me. :scratchhead:


 Haha.. to slow... here is what we were speaking about-


----------



## obtuse

Do we have a time-line on Stainless Martells..?


----------



## Josh

Hi - I've noticed this string has been quiet - Dave - any chance you've got an update?


----------



## Dave Martell

I had to stop on my knives and jump on rehandles. I'm trying my best to do work in the order that it's taken so I'm bouncing around a bit. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## tk59

Likely story. You've probably been surfing the net too much again. Back to work!!!


----------



## WildBoar

tk59 said:


> Likely story. You've probably been surfing the net too much again. Back to work!!!


I heard he's already watched the Rachel Ray Holiday Special 257 times :spin chair:


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> Likely story. You've probably been surfing the net too much again. Back to work!!!





WildBoar said:


> I heard he's already watched the Rachel Ray Holiday Special 257 times :spin chair:




Wait....she's got a special?!?!? :crazy:


----------



## Chef Niloc

:dazed::OIt's B/C of #13 isn't it?


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> :dazed::OIt's B/C of #13 isn't it?



I won't lie.....I ain't loving that #


----------



## 99Limited

Dave Martell said:


> I won't lie.....I ain't loving that #



Hey it's better than 666. :devilburn:


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Hey it's better than 666. :devilburn:




It might as well be the same thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh BTW guys, I'll be back on working on my knives VERY shortly. Turns out that doing rehandle work, running a sharpening service, selling products online, and running a forum sure does take away from knifemaking time. I'm really gunning to get back to it though - I can't wait.


----------



## Andrew H

Luckily there are no major holidays coming up, so you should be in the clear for quite awhile! :razz:


----------



## Jim

Lets get cracking over there, we need to get started on the butcher knives!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> ..... we need to get started on the butcher knives!:thumbsup:




What are you a mind reader? I've been thinking about these a lot lately.


----------



## obtuse

Dave Martell said:


> What are you a mind reader? I've been thinking about these a lot lately.



me too!


----------



## 99Limited

Hell, I gave up and ended up buying what turned out to be some POS bull-nose butcher knife on ebay and a couple of Dexter scimitars from Nathan. I'd still be in for a 12" scimitar in carbon steel.


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> What are you a mind reader? I've been thinking about these a lot lately.



It was my goal to bug you about this every month,oke1:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Jim said:


> Lets get cracking over there, we need to get started on the butcher knives!:thumbsup:



Oh yeah...those!


----------



## tk59

tk59 said:


> So where is #6? I NEED to check out this knife in LA next weekend!


Seeing the wa-handled knife that was just sold reminded me that I still haven't seen this one. Any news?


----------



## Dave Martell

Stefan is almost finished with the 2nd handle. The 1st one didn't go as planned (not Stefan's fault - mine) so he's doing another for us.


----------



## tk59

Sweet. unkajonet's patience is KILLING me, lol!


----------



## Dave Martell

tk59 said:


> Sweet. unkajonet's patience is KILLING me, lol!




He's a VERY patient man.


----------



## unkajonet

Anticipation is an appetizer.


----------

